# Woking Nuffield part 18



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I was just wondering if anybody could tell me a little bit about the Woking Nuffield. I am currently a patient at BMI Chiltern, due to undertake IVF for blocked tubes  . 
So far we are really pleased with the service we have received at BMI, but the success rates and popularity of Woking keep playing on our minds. So before we make our decision I would really appreciate some advice on Woking from you lovely ladies. 

Thanks Everso


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya emms

I cant give you any info on the woking nuffield

but heres a link to the thread where the ladies who use the clinic post am sure they will be more than happy to answer any questions u may have

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65391.0.html

Emilyxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home ladies, good luck  [br]: 24/08/06, 19:22I have merged the first post with this thread so hopefully you kind ladies will be able to help.

thanks

pam xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Emma I'm so sorry to hear your news; you'd been through so much with this little one that it must feel as though your heart is breaking. Its very hard to pick yourself back up again. 

These two tried hard to stay with you I think, and when you are holding their brother or sister in the months to come you'll remember them with such love

Thinking of you

Sarah xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Sarah, it is soooo hard me and d/f have had lots of tears this evening    i have an appt to see mr r on the 13th sept, but will ring and bring it forward i think cant wait that long  maybe 6th time lucky for me surely it cant keep happening


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma, do you think it's worth you going to nuffield and getting them to do a scan? Just in case there was a mistake made by the person who did the scan for you yesterday?  I know it sounds like a long shot but I have head so many different stories from people over my time when I was pregnant. I was alwasys 6-7 weeks and was told by doctors that you wouldn't see anything that early but we know different!!  perhaps you just had an inexperienced sonographer?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Wildcat

I dont know if i could face it bubs was only measuring 5.0mm at 7wk scan he was 7.2mm he should be 20mm by now im going to call them today to bring my appt forward as i cant wait any longer i just want my baby back


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma I have pm'd you, loads of      for you and DP, Im so sorry for you!!

How are you bearing up bending?? I think your DH sounds lovely taking you to see the stars! Keep up that strong attitude matey 

Hi everyone!

I had a bit of a bad day yesterday, I was on a day out with Mum to Tonbridge Castle we took out bikes and rode from the castle to a lovely stately home and gardens, we got soaked , then the B****y car broke down on the way back and we had to wait 2 hours for the RAC , I was 2 and a half hours late with my jab!

Woking said it was ok as I havent had first baseline yet, has anyone else been that late doing their jabs, Im a bit paraniod 

Gill


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys, lets hope this bank holiday brings us some better news than we have had over the last few days.

Poor Gill with the Rain and the Car what a nightmare day

What is going on with us all at the moment we desperately all need some good news.......................

Ktx

ps Gill   calling Bendy 'Bending'


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill    Thanks that made me   sorry but i couldnt help it.
im sure the jabs being later doesnt matter i was told 2 hours either way didnt make a difference but not to get into a habit 

Spoke to Caroline today, she wants me in for a scan on tuesday at 10am as i said i wasnt bleeding and should i book in to have an erpc, she said that she doesnt want to get my hopes up but it took Woking a while to find the heartbeat at my scan and Epsom were only in there a couple of seconds..i know what your thinking and i know there isnt any hope but i trust woking and i would rather them tell me so i know for sure  i hope that makes sense, also i maybe able to have my cons appt next friday at 1pm Caroline will see if Mr R Has another clinic elswhere before she says yes definatley  feel like i have something to look forward to now and i get to see Mr R again  

Thanks girls for yesterday, as i said to you before when you get your Bfp the worrying and stress really starts  everyday i woke up panicing and before every scan i would get upset thinking they werent going to find a heart beat. also it was the longest 9 weeks of my life i couldnt enjoy 100% either. hopefully Mr R can give me some answers. might even get bupa cover and get woking to do the erpc and see if they can test bubs to see if it was somehow my bodies fault or whether there was something wrong with bubs


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma, I dont want to be a bearer of negative news, but dont rush into BUPA cover as they wont cover this treatment now as it has already been diagnosed so before you do take a plan out just double check

Glad you are getting to see Woking again though to double check, I will keep my fingers crossed that the result is the right one!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Your right i didnt think


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bending made me chuckle too   "Bending where are youuuuuuuuu?"

Glad my poo day made you smile Emma, thats made me happy  


"the most wasted day of all is that on which we have not laughed" (Sebastine Chamfort)

Gill xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Emma, I was thinking the same thing as Wildcat sending you loads of    -  just read your post that sounds like a really good idea. glad you're going into woking   

Hi Wildcat do you start tx today?

Kate - Are you testing on Sunday? wow only two more sleeps!!    

Gill - sometimes it feels like things conspire against you!  I was a bit late on the critical trigger day!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh I fell asleep and I was about hour late with the Buserilin whoops at least it wasn't the pregnyll -  don't know whether it bodged things up -felt a right idiot - dp went mad at me   

Bendy hope you're ok today.

Emms - the woking is a lovely friendly clinic with v good stats-we chose it over Bristol, Bath and Oxford. Its quite a drive for us so we had to be sure but its worth it (I hope!) Its quite a small clinic with only two consultants so it makes it very personal. wish you all the best with your tx.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I just had a text from my crazy fool of a Mum it reads "look at the weather, sods law!i dont ache, but my jaws do from laughing,I had a fun day though!"

GLAD SHE DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gill


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Alisha I wish !!! Sunday is my Birthday and test day is Monday ---- I hope I can wait that long....... I really really really really want a BFP, it seems all we have had recently is bad news so we need a BFP for the thread -- see how generous I am LOL!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday Kate and fingers crossed for monday


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Happy birthday to you 

are you tempted to test early? I didnt say that right!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Part of me wants to test on Sunday so I can have a great birthday but the sensible side is saying if it is negative on Sunday I will go out and get wasted and I will then be really p***ed off with myself if Monday's is then positive......[br]: 25/08/06, 10:51I am also on day 40 of my cycle and they can be anything upto 42 days and I haven't had one of those since February so I am hoping that is positive news, god why do we over analyse everything I am sure we make it worse for ourselves


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone....

Emma - Glad you got a scan on Tues with Nuffield and great news about the appointment. Was thinking about you all last night.
I really hope that your little bubs is hiding and fingers crossed for Tuesday!

Kate -    for Sunday and good luck with your test!    

Gill - what a disaster but at least your mum had a good time.   

I had my implications meeting with Ann Wilcox for the FET, was a bit sad I didn't see Ann Hurley! Anway, she never really said anything
that I didn't already know.  Just that the thawing process is 60% chance of survival.  I am having medicated cycle, which I knew anyway.
Two weeks buserilin and then start on the progynova tablets for your endometrium.  I will be starting on 3 instead of 2 cause of my thin lining.
God I hope it works!! I have my lining to worry about and my embies thawing out ok and as I only have 2 its gonna be a tense one!  
Anyway I need to call when my sept cycle starts and then i can start on day 21.  Hope af doesn't much me about either!!  

Regarding the follow up appointment, yes I was entitled to one, but she explained when you have frosties and you want to go again after two
af's, normally the cons are really booked up, so if you want to see them before the FET it could delay things.  She aassured me that he couldn't
really say anymore than I already know as it was my first attempt and there is no real pattern to what went wrong.  Just a bad luck but still felt a bit 
cheated.  

Anyway, am excited for my hols on Sunday and am manic at work today, doing mostly personal stuff!    But can't wait to get some quality time with
dh.

Will be in and out of the board today....sorry if I missed anything, but you know what its like when you are rushing.  Just wanted to update on the meeting cause bendy was interested.

xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

KTx
Yeah I know you end up living and breathing IVF and pregnancy signs and symptoms!

I have everything crossed for you 

NVH Good news on starting again, I hope your dreams come true


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

NVH  have a great time hunny I wish I could go with you!!! Have a wonderful relaxing break with DH and by the time you come it wont be long before you start again.

Have a wonderful time

Ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks - hope you'll be celebrating your bfp on Sunday and won't need a hol!

Just of for a bikini wax now!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Just to say hope everyone has a lovley weekend, got friends coming for the weekend, so won't log on till Monday - I shall have withdrawal :-
     have a very happy birthday Kate and loads of   for Monday - we're relying on you ktx!![br]: 25/08/06, 11:21NVH have a fantastic holiday


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Emma,
Fingers crossed for you on Tuesday, there might still be a chance everything is ok  
If you do have to have an erpc, you should be able to get it covered by Bupa - I did and they never questioned it despite me waiting 3 weeks from m/c until I had it done. I really didn't want it done on the NHS, felt much better to be in familiar surroundings.

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles did you already have BUPA cover in place though or did you take up the policy after the mc, that will be Emma's problem if she already had Bupa then they will cover it, but you cant take out a plan after the event to pay out on something that has already happened


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Have a lovely hols, do you mind me asking how much this cycle is going to cost as that is what i will have medicated as my cycle all over the place, plus the success rates are slightly higher as they have more control over the cycle, think i may see if they can take some embies onto blastocyst just to give them a better chance 

Nibbles-Thanks honey, like Kate says i dont think its possible as i havent taken out the policy yet  i know bubs heartbeat isnt there just know but just want them to tell me, so not getting my hopes up just going along to confirm really..any idea on when you will try again 

Kate-Im sure you will have a happy birthday with a BFP!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Emma, The whole FET including drugs is going to be about £1,000.  The FET itself is nearly £900.00.  I think if you have a few frosties they will take them into blasts if you really want it, but I find nuffield are very reluctant about doing blasts as they feel the best place for the embies is in their mummies.  It was out of the question for me cause i only have 2.

I'm gonna be soooo out of touch when I get back!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Girls

Hope next week brings great holiday, fab birthday and bfps.

Luc - I know you asked this yesterday so i'm a bit late in answering.  Hopefully you will see this today.  I'm a gestone girl (unfortunately)  are you taking it this time? Anyone else had the pleasure?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

God thanks Nvh thats cheaper than what i thought  so how long does the whole process take?? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

hello all you lovely girlies.

Really rushing around like a mad thing today as heading off for the weekend (work, not hols I'm sorry to say) so not much time to pop in here today.

 to our lovely birthday (or nearly birthday girl)
    to those in need
   to those who need it (and hey, even if you don't why not have one too!   )
Happy hols to the lucky one!!!! NVH   we will miss you

And if I've forgotten anyone lol!  

Hope you all have great weekends whatever you are doing.
lol
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma
Im having medicated FET I am DR for 2 and a half weeks then onto Progynova for 2 weeks then they thaw  and fingers crossed transfer the day after!!

I seem to be DR for a long time though!!!Its miles cheaperisnt it my GP converts the perscriptions for me so the drugs have only cost me £13 so far

Gill xxx

Happy hols NVH


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-May see if my gp will do the same im sure she will  so really its the same as an ivf cycle time wise. what are the tabs you take after the bureslin what do they do


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

To thicken your womb lining I believe!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I guess Gill has answered the question about timing, although I was told de-regs for 2 weeks.  I think the timing is the
same as a fresh cycle, but not so many jabs!
The tablets are progynova and supply you with oestrogen for your lining.

Budgie - I asked about gestone instead of cyclogest as its meant to hold the pg better - what are the jabs like though?

Gill -     for your embies thawing, how many do you have?

Thanks Minow - boring work at the weekend!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

NVH - gestone injections are not nice as they go into muscle.  I don't think it is used much these days since cyclogest was introduced.  It seems to be used when theres a possibility that somebody may not absorb enough from botty way!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I think its just about scan appts that I am DR for longer perhaps!!

NVH I have 6 little frosties frozen in 2's


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh   The gestone sound awful, think i will go for cyclogest again 


Good luck im sure all your    will thaw nicely


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks budgie! When i asked about gestone ann told me that they are starting to use it more and more.

Wow Gill - 6 lo's....ahhhhhhh, hope they are keeping my two company along with Emmas!  

Think i've be barred from the other site I post on cause I mentioned FF one or twice!   gosh they 
are so sensitive if thats the case!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

hello everyone...it is nearly the weekend!!   

*NVH* - I didn't realise that it was Sun you're off! I am also off to Lisbon on Sun. Which airport you flying from? Hope the traffic isn't too bad with it being bank holiday weekend.  Anyway, have a great time I know that you will enjoy spending lots of good quality time with your DH.  Surely you've not been barred, that's ridiculous if that is the case!!!! 

I had a good day/evening with my friend in Guildford but towards the end of the night I had such a sore stomach. Went to bed as soon as I got home. Feels OK this morning but at the back of my mind I am hoping everything is OK and things are getting back to normal as I am really hoping to start tx again after next AF. Hopefully it is fine and not related to EC or anything at all. 

*Emma * - Fingers crossed for Tues 

*KTx* - Hope you have a fab birthday and hope you get a lovely  on Mon, hold off testing early if you can!

Big hugs to everyone, have a lovely weekend whatever you are doing.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No Really they have barred you   maybe cause your bringing too many people over 
I think if this f.e.t doesnt work i will go for a fresh cycle again next time 

Have a lovely holiday Barney


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

NVH - It feels like such a long time since i've been to Woking that they probably are using it more now!!!! 

Theres probably lots of other reasons for using gestone.  I didn't get much chance to ask about it as i went into et on cyclogest and came out on gestone.   

Are you all packed ready for the holiday?

BarneyBear - hope you have a good time too.

Emma - special hello, hope you and dp get some answers on tuesday. You will get your dream, honestly


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma I asked Mr R if we could do fresh this time and save the frosties in case my poor old bod gives up on me and he said that we should use up all our frosties first!

Its still hard work dont get me wrong but the anticipation and stress of  growing follies and EC isnt so brain messing!! Its just the baselines and thaw thats a worry!! Oh and the whole b****Y situation of course 

Off to accupuncture now have a good afternoon girls
Gill xxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Me again.....just been packing. Actually don't mind working over the weekend. Lucky I enjoy my work usually and htere's so much variety you can't get bored.

DOn't like the sound of this gestone. I had an allergic reaction to Cyclogest so I can't use it again.....not sure what I'll be on but I really don't like the sound of that!

TIme for lunch?!

lol
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Budgie - am nearly ready for my hols, have loads of cleaning at home to do AND my packing, but cant wait!  

Hey Barney - sorry about your sore tummy hun, hope its better now. Hope you have a good hols too! I'm flying 
from Heathrow. They are saying that they don't want people to turn up too early cause its causing congestion! 
I think today is going to be the busiest, but Sunday it should be ok.

Am waiting to see if I am barred! finding it all quite funny really!  How pathetic!!

Emma - hopefully our FET's will work and we won't need to do a fresh, but we don't know for sure whats going to happen
on Tuesday with you yet! [br]: 25/08/06, 13:33Bye Gill - enjoy acu


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Enjoy your acup 

Minow-Think cheesy and beaker had extra pregynl

Nvh-I know there is not going to be a heart beat but want to hear it from woking as i trust them  then i will book the eprc to remove bubs  then hopefully will get an a/f asap


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck for Tuesday Emma, I'm in there for my second scan so I may see you.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What time you there Miche


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm there at 9am, so I'll probably miss you if they're running on time.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah im there at 10am


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

You're doing the right thing in getting it checked out at Woking, I've got everything crossed for you, praying that this has a happy ending.  I felt so down all day yesterday after you posted, you've been amazing in coming on here and talking about it all.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh I agree - Emma you have been amazing and don't blame you for getting Nuffield to check it all out.
They'll take good care of you for sure!

Just heard from the other site that I haven't been banned, but there is a problem with my user name!  
Waiting for them to sort it now!  They have banned the word 'fertilityfriends' though!  They've got some kind
of automated check.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Just a quick one Emma glad your having a scan on Tue as I told you I did too you need to don't you just for your own piece of mind?? Each day that passes will get easier but you are such a strong person I just know you will come fighting back. xxxx

KTx Happy Birthday for Sunday aren't you being good not testing early!!!!!!! will be straight on line on Monday to find out.  

Bendy how's you today. xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a nice long weekend.

Love JJ. xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post as I am about to head out and drive to Devon. Hopefully if I leave now I can miss a bit of the traffic.

KT - Wishing you a really happy Birthday for Sunday. I really hope that you have a lovely day, and fingers crossed for a   on Monday.

NVH and Barney - I hope that you both have wonderful trips.

Emma - Thinking of you hon. You are truly amazing. You have been through so much, yet remain so strong. I am glad you have your appointment with Woking as they have seen you through all this so seems only right that you see them now.

bendy - Thinking of you and your D/P too.

 to everyone else and I hope you have a lovely weekend whatever you are up to.

Will try and pop on from my Mum and Dad's PC over the weekend. Till then byeeeeeee

Jules xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have a good weekend Julles,

I will keep you all posted over the weekend if I do happy to accidently pee on a stick before Monday.....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Jules, if you haven't already gone - where in Devon are you going. I spend a fair bit of time down there. Have a great time
lol
minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - it'd be quite difficult to accidentally pee on a stick!!!      
      

   have a lovely day on Sunday. 

All you other girls have a lovely bank holiday. will pop in over weekend.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

Emma, so glad woking are going to check you over, i know you will safe with them. hopefully you can get the answers you need. 

budgie, thanks for replying. i am terrified to say the least about the gestone. woking told me yesterday i was going to have it. do you know why you had that and not cyclogest? they are putting me on it partly cos theyre changing my drugs to see if it makes any difference and partly i think cos my af always comes early. but the nurses made it sound awful. do you have big lumps after you inject? how many times a day is it. where do you do it? how big is the needle? sorry for all the questions. i dont think i have ever been so scared about anything in terms of ivf. i think the nurses told me how bad it was cos they didnt expect me to go on it but then mr c said to. im sure if the nurses had known i was going to go on it they would have played it down a bit. 

Thanks Lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lucy I am sure it wont be that bad and if it gives you the much deserved BFP then all the pain etc will be forgotton, positive throughts all the way........


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks kt, i know your absolutely right i honestly dont care what i have to go thru to get a bfp. but i dont know if it will help. i really dont know whether mr c said go on it cos he thought it wuld be better or whether its just to see if it makes a difference or whether its cos im one of those people who cant accept its just luck answer to things so he needs to change something to keep me happy. 

how are you anyway have you got signs? i have a really good feeling for you.        its two weeks since your ec isnt it? getting to where you are now without af is fab. well done. 

only 3 days to go    

Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

How is everyone today?

Kt HOW have you not tested??  Well done babes, i would have given in today.....how do you feel....are you feeling pregnant?  

really hope it is a BFP for you  

Ems hope you are doing ok ?

Lucy they cant hurt that much, byt at the end of thr  if it gives us a baby i will do it 100 times a day

cant be arsed to write any more sorry.

Love to you all

B.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Lucy and Bendy

I have been very controlled, as part of me doesnt want it to all be over so thats why I am waiting.

I have a heavey stomach but it has been a bit bubbly today so not sure what that means, and I get the odd twinge so hope all of that means something good so I am holding out and really really hoping it works as a May baby will be lovely but very nervous that it won't as I will be so upset as I have no frosties to fall back on

So positive thoughts all the way

Have a good weekend everyone and as soon as I test I will be on here to let you all know the outcome either on cloud 9      or in tears   

Ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye Bye everyone....speak to you all in 2 weeks.  I'm never gonna catch up am I!!  We'll
probbaly be on part 25 or something!

Kate - happy birthday again for Sunday and loads and loads of     for a  

Bendy - I posted about my FET meeting but its probably quite far down now.

Emma -     for Tuesday

Barney - happy holidays!

Have a good weekend for all, sorry if i've missed anyone but in a rush now to get out of here now!  

LoL and   to you all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Happy Holidays


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Have a lovely time in Devon 


Hi Bendy im fine hope your ok 

Kate-Good luck 

nvh-Have a nice holiday


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Luc - found thought of gestone worse than actually doing it. i too was scared because nurses said it wasn't nice and told me about the lumps.  I did it for 2 weeks only because got a bfn.  Had discomfort for awhile after but only noticed it if run upstairs or something like that, that makes your muscles in your botty wobble!!

The nurses will go through with you how to do it so don't worry.  I had to have it once a day and on alternate sides.  You will be fine if you have to have it cos like you said anything to get that bfp. 

Hope you all have a WONDERFUL weekend.

Love Budgie


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,
God....i really have to try and get on here more. All the catching up I have to do takes forever.
Emma and Dh- am glad that you are going back to the Nuffield for another scan, I have everything crossed for you.
Kate.....can't wait to see your  and   for Sunday
NVH....have a great time in Thailand....you lucky girl. Sounds like you have been a naughty girl on BC  
Hope you all have a great weekend.   
Love AliPali
xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Alipali

Have a good weekend too 
Thanks honey but i know deep down there will be no heartbeat


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG I missed loads today! I've been out most of the day (at the clinic for part of it!) and i've only just got back to my pc.

I got my drugs and I start on Menopur tomorrow, then from Sunday I am on Menopur and Cetrotide, the cetrotide i have to take in the mornings by injection, and I have to do it at the EXACT same time every day! I'm absolutley not allowed to take it any later etc, so I will have to think of a good time to do it where I know I will always be at home, I'm thinking 7.30am! So it's an early rise on Sunday for me!  

I'll be doing my egg collection on the 8th September and ET on 11th so only 2 weeks to go! I'm loving this fast turnaround thing

Emma, I'm pleased to hear you are going to woking to have a scan, I'm hoping you just had a crappy nurse at the NHS place who didn't know what she/he was doing - bubs are hard to find when they are small     

I'm knackerd so i'm going to bed now, Happy holidays to those of you who are going away! 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-That protocol sounds much better so much quicker good luck keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Good Morning Girls.
What a miserable day  . Looks like i will be in all day watching the footie, at least they have decent games on.....come on Arsenal  
Emma how ya feeling, try and stay positive, you never know. 
Wildcat- what a quick cycle, have you already done your De-reg? Wont be long then until your on the ...good luck
whats everyone up to over Bank Holiday...am off to mum and dads tomorrow for a BBQ (yeah right) and was gonna go to Carnival Monday   
have a good one
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Alipali-Im ok one minute and in bits the next cant eat either hungry but just cant bring myself to eat 
Not doing much obviously this weekend dont really want to speak or see anyone at the moment  have a nice time tomorrow at the bbq.
cant wait for tuesday to come now as need to say goodbye to bubs and book erpc and move forward to medicated fet 

Kate-Have you tested yet


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali, no Dreg for me this time, just straight into stimms! I start my injections tonight.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wish I could give you a big hug.   
Love 
Ali xxxxxx[br]: 26/08/06, 11:55Morning Wildcat,
Good luck with the injections....you have alot to do, if i remember rightly....is it 4 or 6 menopur your on.
I was looking into cheaper drugs but because Woking do the packages it actually works out cheaper getting them from there. Its when you have to buy any extra that they work out more expensive.
So when do you go in for your first scan

have a great weekend
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi All

Emma you keep popping into my mind all the time sweetheart! I just had a good old sob  listening to James Morrison "wonderful world" life is so tough at times, its makes me mad 

Wildcat that a wicked protocol! the jabs sound a bit of a mare though! bet your glad to be on the go again limbo land is pants HUH

Ali Pali- I hope you have a good barbie the weather is ok here today! are you having TX at the mo??

My accupuncturist said yesterday that my tongue indicated I was cold although Im having hot flushes all the time with the DR drugs, she said riding my bike in the pouring rain Thursday was to blame, and I have to wear fluffy socks and slippers to warm my core up, I am looking sooo sexy NOT! 

AF arrived today so at least I wont be heavy for Dildo-cam scan wed, they are yukky enough without the bonus of being on!!

Off shopping now
Keep your pecker up Emma 

Love and hugs to all
GIll xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gill - Dildo cam    

Wildcat -   with the injections.

Emma - someone said to me yesterday something about " life is an ocean - you just ride the waves" reminded me of you honey. Will be thinking of you on Tuesday  

NVH - Have a lovely holiday

Jules - hope you are enjoying Devon

Beaker - how are you getting on?

Ktx -       

Everyone else - hope you are having a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingerscrossed-Thanks honey, not long till you start  how are you feeling??[br]: 26/08/06, 13:00Sorry Gill, missed your post  thanks honey, dont worry about me honey keep your feet warm and look forward to weds


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Gill- yeah hope the   shines. Its been nice today.
I am probably being a right  but what is TX??
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi there, shouldn't be on here today!  

Just popped on quickly between chores to see how you all are & to see
if kate sneaked in a hpt  .

Gill - dildo-cam!!    dh will laugh when I tell him! that has really
tickeled me!   

Thanks for all your lovely holiday wishes.

I'm off now.

Ali - I asked the same thing, its short for treatment. 

Still laughing


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Tash....whats the x for then :- :-
Happy Holidays...  hope its hot and  
Love Ali xxx
P.s got your message and thats fine , will let you know when Kate gets her [br]: 26/08/06, 17:59Hi Gill,
Will find hopefully find out next Wed. have a meeting with Mr R, am hoping we can start after next AF. Hope it comes on time. Am trying to shed some of this stomach flab, aerobics killed me last week but I have been on the treadmill everyday and doing situps.    
have a good weekend
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Alipali

Im there wed too what time is your appt? Keep up the good work with the excercise, you sound very motivated  

I dont know what the x in TX means either, I was just copying everyone else! 

My DH tuts when I say dildo cam he thinks its not funny, but I figure if you cant laugh at this whole IVF lark you most definately would cry!! and anyway its not him with the world and his wife checking out his bits is it? 

Have a super holiday NVH you lucky lucky girl!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Am still here occaisionlly but feeling pooey and very emotional at the moment. I think everything that has been happening to my friends, you lovely ladies and my past pregnancy is making it very hard to relax at the moment. I know stressing is not good but everytime I tell myself to relax I end up in tears. All this heartache to get here and now I can't enjoy it 

Sorry for the me me me post - I promise I will do better!

Beaker


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker  ahhh please honey dont be   you will make me   again, you have had a dreadful time and what with the flood etc it's taken its toll, everything will be ok this time i promise, please try and stay   it must be sooooo hard for you but this is your time now try and remember that 

Nvh-Have a wicked holiday, dont get to brown  

Gill-Good luck for weds 


Kate-Any news yet 

Wildcat-How did the 1st jabs go 

Bendy-How are you honey


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Beaker - You are bound to be feeling all emotional with everything that has happened to you recently. Just remember you have loads of support on here (and off if needed). Don't apologise for a 'me' post - we all vent our frustrations with friends from time to time (and hopefully you see us as friends)  

Emma - yes not long to go. Am starting to get nervous, we are going on holiday in between AF and d/regging so hopefully will get a chance to relax. Mind you the more time I have spare the more it is going to play on my mind - am wondering if a holiday is a good idea!! DH thinks I'm an   but after 11 years of marriage he should be used to it by now!!

Gill - I've just had visions of you in your fluffy socks for Dildocam


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

hope your having good weekends. 

kt          

keep my fingers crossed for you tommorrow    

wildcat, can i ask about the short protocol. i am going on to that on my next cycle if this one doesnt work. how long do you have to wait to do it after a failed cycle? is it the bfn af then you start on day 2 of the next af?

emma, cant stop thinking of you. this time must be going horribly slowly for you. wish i could say something anything more to make you feel a bit better so sending you a   instead. 

take care Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hqppy Birthday Kate!!!!!

         

Loads of luck fr tomorrow !

Bendybird.xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Well I'm back from my hols happy  and refreshed  Sorry I haven't caught up yet with what I've missed but I thought you'd like to know that:

   Cecilie gave birth to a baby boy   
   weighing in at 8lbs8ozs on Tuesday 22nd August   ​
Her text message said "I can't stop staring at him" 

No name yet and Cecilie won't be able to get to a PC for a while but I will let you all know if I hear anymore


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for posting Cecilias news - its was just what I needed to here today 

CONGRATULATION CECILIA!! I'm so very very pleased for you.

Deb


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

2 u  2 u  dear Kate  2 u
Hope you have a great day, can't wait to se your  tomorrow, I have a good feeling.
Gill - I am at Woking at 2.30 on Wed
Congrats Cecilie- great news.
Enjoy your weekend girls.....hope this  weather lasts.
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx -       
 for tomorrow.

Cecilie -      

Hope - Thanks for letting us know.  

Everyone else -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope-Glad to have you back, was the weather good  give cecilia my best wont you 

Luc-Thanks honey im just looking forward now to starting again and getting baby removed this week hopefully as that is the hard part knowing he is still in there 

Kate-  hope you get the best birthday present tomorrow 

Bendy-How are you honey 

Fingerscrossed-A holiday will make the time go quick plus you will be nice and refreshed to start again 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Bucket loads of baby dust coming your way Kate! 

Good luck for tomorrow     

Love ya,

Bendy.x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

bendy 

your up late. how are you?

Lucy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All, late night posting for me. 

KT - Happy Birthday for today, I hope you have had a great day - did you test early?

Beaker, don't worry honey, that is what we are here for. We all have down days and those are the times when you should be thinking about you as it's you that matters - those days we are all here to help you! (does that make sense? I'm a bit tired).

Emma, I hope you are ok babe, I've been thinking about you. I think epson have screwed up, so I'm keeping everything crossed that woking can give you some good news on tuesday, I can only imagine how your brain is working right now, and how you and DH must be feeling, and I know it won't be easy as you have been through sooooo much. Me and MrWildcat are thinking of you.

Bendy, how are you doing hun? 

Luc, I am on the short protocol, I had an AF when I got my BFN then I went to see Mr R, and he said I could start on day 2 of the next cycle, so for me it's only been about 6 weeks since the bfn. I do hate to wait so I'm very pleased that we are back on the bottom of the ladder.

My injections are going ok so far, the first Menopur stung a bit but I was expecting that. I had to set my alarm this morning for 7.30am to take the Cetrotide, sods law I couldn't get back to sleep after! The Cetrotide is a funny one as it comes in a pre-packaged needle. well sort of, the needle is filled with water and the cetrotide is in a bottle like menopur and you have to mix it in the same way.  I was annoyed as the packaged instructions say you have to put the needle in the skin (tummy) and pull back - if there is blood you have to discard it all and start again. I thought ******** to that - it's £30 a shot! and I don't have the money to waste so I simply injected. I'm sure it was fine though, after doing the menopur I think i['m experienced enough now to know that it was ok.  Bit of a rip off though for those who don't kinow as you could end up wasting loads.

Congratulations to Cecilie, I bet she is thrilled to bits, I know I will be


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wilcat-Glad you are on the way  blimey those jabs seem a nightmare, it will be worth it in the end  thanks honey but i know Bubs is no longer alive and kicking but just need the scan now for closure thanks to you and mr wildcat  will ask mr r to do chromosone testing on the frozen embies to see if they are a problem as cant go through this again  and also when i have mr erpc get them to test bubs to see if there was anything wrong with him/her  will feel better that im doing something to hopefully stop this happening again.

Kate-Where are you  hoping its good news 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello!!


Ems, hope that you are ok- whens ur appointment with Mr Riddle? 

KT- shes keeping  us waiting!!  I hope its because shes celebrating!!

Luc- Was up late last night, just got in from friends and dp and i looked at some car insurance on the web as we are getting a new car!

As  i knew, test was a bfn, but im totally ok with that as i had time to get used to it.  Spoke to Woking just now and I have my follow up appointment with Mr Riddle on the 6th Sep so next Wednesday-not long at all!!

The nurse was saying we can start as soon as because we are seeing him so quick.  

Back to work tomo after 3 weeks........not going To be a good day!!

Wildcat-your protocol sounds fab!!

B.x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Just popped on to see KTx news? where are you 

Emma, still thinking about you  

Love JJ. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi jay im ok thanks honey   hope you enjoying your weekend 

Bendy-so sorry honey, you are a strong young lady I see mr r friday 1st sept, and have scan tomorrow where i can say bye to bubs  cant wait to see mr r will ask him to do chromosone testing on my frozen embies i think as not going through losing another bubs, also will see if he can take them to blasto to increase my chances as fet has slightly lower success rate  although saying that look at Cecilie , Bendy i too will ask him if i can start after my 1st a/f after m/c cant wait any longer


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Will Mr Riddle put two back as you had twins?  I m not sure if he will with me....we'll see.

I want to start on this cyle day 21 but im sure he'll say i have to wait for another af   

Is the tx alittle shorter do you think or wil it take the same amount of time?l

Strong is good Ems....I just feel that there is no point being upset for ever, have a few days of upset then i just have to get over it and get on with another go.  Your very strong too, you should  be proud of urself.

WHERE IS THAT KT!!!!

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey just lost my post 

Im sure mr r will put two back again as last time he said it was up to us and when we said two he smiled like we were doing the right thing 
Ask wildcat as she started 1st a/f after BFN!  
the tx is about the same as you take 2 wks of bureslin then 2 weeks of tabs to thicken womb then they defrost embies and in they go  less stressful i think and so many ladies got bfp's with fet look at cecilie 
I feel better but have my moments through the day  also cant get my head around the fact there wont be a bubs on the 30/3/07  but hey we will all get bubs soon we just have to stay   and not let this beat us as we want this more than anything 

KATE WERE ARE YOU WE ARE ALL WAITING


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea, im usre that date will stick in your head and will be an upseting day     But like you say there will be a very happy day poppiing up shortly after, when you have a bubs!  

i cant beleive Kate,the little monkey! 

What are you doing today?  Not got any pans-we were going to go out on the bikes sbut the weather is rubbish and its raining!

I dont want to go to work tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Bendy i understand about not going back to work, i will go back after my scan tomorrow and feel stupid as told 2 people and now have to be brave and tell them with out   once were there though we will wonder what we were worrying about 

the weather is fine here  for now    not sure what were doing as not up to going out went out sat and   in costa coffee as i hadnt had a latte since before tx and wanted my baby back instead of drinking a latte   may go for a walk and may go for a sunbed as i look like a ghost as havent seen a sunbed since d/regging and couldnt sunbath in the 2ww as tooooooo hot for me


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girls

Not really here but had to pop in to see if any news from KT......where are you KT?!
Lol to everyone else, gota go as dh has started banging and I want to know what he is banging!
lol
Minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

Wildcat thanks for the info. did you wait 6 weeks from your last bfn cos thats how long af took to come for you then? that injection thing and the blood sounds horrid dont blame you for just injecting. 

Emma, when you say chromosome testing on embies do you mean pgs?  where they take some cells out the embies to check if theyre ok and then only put back those that are ok? i asked mr c about pgs and he said woking dont do it. i think there is only a few clinics in the uk that do, but you might be able to have it done there and still stay with woking for tx. i think though that you will definitley be able to find out if there is anything wrong with bubs if you have the erpc, so hopefully that will tell you the same thing. have you thought about asking for immune testing, i know many ladies who have lost their bubs have found taking things like heparin stop it happeneing again. i have just had my immune blood done at woking, to find out if i have an immune problem to stop implantation. oh em you poor thing i feel so so sad of course you want bubs back and not coffee.  

kt, how are you hun? did you test today?

bendy, new car sounds fab. sorry but im sure mr will say wait till day 21 of next cycle. i begged to do the same as you want after my second failed icsi and they said no for my benefit as its likely you would start and then have to abandon cos of cycsts cos you didnt let your body recover properly. sorry hun but when they told me that i thought they were right. couldnt cope with starting then it all going wrong before i even got to ec. sorry about your bfn hun but gald to hear you are feeeling stong and looking forward. sending you a  


take care all Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Lucy

yeah that was another thing i was going to ask mr r for the immune testing how much does that cost will do anything to make sure i dont go through this AGAIN!!   i will ask mr r about the pgs maybe he can recommend somewhere , cant believe woking dont offer it  as they are number 2 in the country.
Hope your ok and looking to start again, are they doing things differently for you this time, if so what


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Girls I am afriad its a BFN for me, I am a bit    at the moment so will catch up with you later

Ktx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Ktx,

   

So so sorry, don't know what else to say.

Lots of Love to you. xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, 

I think its just a really specialised procedure. its quite new and thyre a bit fussy about who has it apparently you have to have a number of failed ivf's or a number of m/c before they will do it. sometimes it called pgd dont know the difference between the two. mr c was quite sceptical because it can damage the embies when they do it so you can lose perfectly good embies and soemtimes end up with nothing to put back. but when we said we wanted to go for donor soon he said he would rather we did pgs first than do that. the nurse said the immune testing cost £130 i havent got a bill yet. i had about ten bloods taken, some were for immune blood clotting some were for genetic probs so hopfully if you have those tests and the erpc you will find out alot of info just with that , im sure if you want the pgs too though mr r will refer you. i think often people with many m/c have immune probs which is a good thing cos it can be treated.

i cant wait to start tx again. i am having new drugs this time. synarel instead of buserelin, gonal f instead of menpour and gestone instead of cyclogest. mr c just to see if it helps but he said there is no medical reason why it will but worth a try. i am also having the immune tests so hopefully if there is a problem he will give me extra drugs for that. im trying to decide whether to take heparin and steroids for my nk cells too. mr c doesnt belive in nk cells and doesnt think steroids are a good idae at all (side effects etc) but soo many grils on FF take them and are fine and say they think it helped them get pg, such a hard decsion cos i dont want to go against mr c but i am getting desperate.


oh Kt i just read your post when i went to post my message to emma, im so so sorry hun. you must be devastatsed sending you and dh a    .

Lucy


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ktx honey so sorry to read your post - sending loads of hugs  

Emma if things aren't good with your scan will you have an ERPC (d&c). I had one after my miscarriage and they did chromosome testing on my embryo for me. They did warn me that if the cells had female chromosomes they couldn't guarentee that they were babys instead of mine but the testing gave us some reassurance that there wasn't a genetic problem. It also meant that I could be fairly sure that she would have been a girl which made it all a bit more real for us. 

I got the impression that woking prefer to keep things as simple and safe as possible. Mr R talked to me about whether, if I had immune problems, I would want 40 weeks of high dose steroids and pooled blood products and I'm not sure I would want those risks. I would do heparin injections as they don't have the same risks associated. Oh the other thing he checked was my lupus status and cardiolipin things, those were because of the mis as well. 
My best friend at work lost a first twin through an ectopic last year and miscarried the second two weeks later. She wasn't having ivf. She is just about to go on maternity leave next month with a very healthy baby so stay positive honey!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT     
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-   so sorry honey thinking of you  

Lucy and sarah-Thanks for your advice, yeah will have the erpc but woking want to scan me tomorrow before i book anything, i will push Epsom into testing bubs definatly as this is my 5th loss 2 m/cs and 3 ectopics and to me a loss is a loss so i wont leave until they do   
Lucy-I read on here especially the arcg thread that they all have these drugs and go on to have healthy bubs plus they must be doing something right as they are 1st in the uk on stats, plus they do all the immune tests standard dont they
I would go with what you want as its you paying and going through the heartache each time, they have to realise that be firm with mr c  i really hope it works for you this time


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx -            
I'm so sorry hun, take care of yourself  

 all you other ladies....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Fingerscrossed  hope your enjoying your weekend


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh Kate, I am so sorry   Wish i could give you a big 
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Kate Im so sorry   for you both!!      Look after each other, you will get there!

All my love
Gill


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Managed to read through and catch up on everyone's news   I hate when there's a run of bad news on this thread  

Emma -  No-one should have to go through what you have   Life is so bloody unfair sometimes. Take care of yourself...and focus on those little  snowbabies  waiting for you 

KTx - I know how awful you must be feeling today (unfortunately, too many of us know that feeling  ) Take your time to cry and let it all sink in. We are all here if you need to chat 

Bendy -  I really feel for people who's AF shows up early   It's as if your dream has been taken from you too soon  Hope things start to look brighter soon  

Hello to everyone else - Luc, fingersarecrossed, Beaker, alipali, sarah38, Jay Jay, Minow, Wildcat, Jules, gill and anyone else I've missed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Hope 

It is very hard but im not   all the time now just once or twice per day, mornings when i wake up are the hardest, im sure once bubs has gone i will feel much better  cant wait to see Mr R on friday hopefully he will give me the   boost he always seems to have when i see him he is a little gem  cant wait to start again will try to persuade him to let me wait one a/f   will have to wait and see  hope your holiday was nice and your nice and relaxed for starting again very soon


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

KT I'm so sorry hun to hear this tx didn't work for you    I hope you and DH are taking time today and loving each other. 

This has been a really sucky month for Woking - I'm beginning to wonder where all the success stories are as it seems to be more sad stories than happy ones - Beaker  you are our shining light now. I do wish they would give us more stats on recents times, not just numbers from 2004. 

I have had 2 AF's since the BFN, the first was right after the result and the 2nd I'm just having now, It's fast for me though as I'm starting on day 2 and not day 21 - which is what I was expecting.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oh so no pressure then Wildcat  eeek! (only kidding!)

KTx  hun - I dont know what else to say....

Emma - PGD or PGS is very expensive and only about 5-6  clinics perform it in the UK. HFEA will be able to give you more information, but having PGD/S doesn't guarantee that you will stay pg or have a healthy baby - unless you have a specific gene that they are looking at for a specific condition, or a general chromosome view they can't check eveything.  I'd certainly speak to Mr R and possiby if there is  problem, you can speak to a genetic counsellor before making any further decisions. Will you be under Miss Ellis at Epsom? She was my consultant with Charlie and sent us to see the genetic counsellor which would have been helpful had the blood samples been sent to the lab in time  (bloomin hospital!)

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love, hugs and  to you all

Deb


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,
Can't believe the  has stayed away  
Kate-  so sorry
Emma - hope all goes well tomorrow for you 
Gill - what time r u there wed....my appointment is 2.30
Beaker - not long till your scan you must be so excited
Wildcat - how the injections going...not long to go
Hi to everyone else...what is everyone up to today. I have just opened a bottle of wine and am waiting for my bestest friend to come round.
Love to you all
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

KT- so sorry that you got a BFN this morning.  Know exactly how you are feeling, love to both you and you dp    

I didnt think Woking did PGS?  

Wildcat- your right, we do need some more success on here its been a really crapy few  months!  Not long till egg collection at all is it!  

Had a great afternoon out..........even caught the sun at the beach!

B.x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi all

emma so sorry for your news. you must be really anxious before going into Woking. I hope you are ok whatever the news

KT I'm sorry things haven't worked out for you as well.

I finally got ,y notes from Hammersmith and am really confused by a lot of it. On both my fresh cycles it seems my last blood test was "abnormal" and yet they carrie don both times, and after my frozen cycle the doctor mentions a sub***** fibroid. No mention of it before or since and I've had a HSG and a HYCOSy since and noone has said anything about that. Most frustrating

Wildcat I can't believe you've got back on the wheel so soon. you are brave. How did your bathroom tile go?


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Girls 

Sorry to see todays not been the great day it was surposed to be for you Kate.  Take care. 

Hope the rest of you are doing ok today.  Lets put an end to bad news...................                                                                                    PLEASE


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-Yes it was Miss Ellis and the scanning lady that was with me Miss Ellis was soooo lovely couldnt do enough for me  after woking will book with Epsom to get the ball rolling.. i know woking dont offer it and i dont care about cost aslong as i have a baby  i will pay anything to get my dream i think a lot of people will..i wont give up and will have a lot of questions for Mr R on Friday 

Wildcat-Good luck it will be you this time remember that 

Sho-What a nightmare, some hospitals havent got a bloody clue 

Bendy-Glad you had a nice day at the beach honey 

Alipalli-enjoy your wine have a lovely afternoon

Hi to budgie and everyone else

Kate-Hope things are getting easier


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho, the bathroom still needs work as I'm terrified to do a job like this, I'm really not good at DIY and Mr Wildcat is no better. I will probably end up paying someone to come and do it, but money is tight with the IVF going on!

Emma thanks! I'm sure they will get you onto your frostie cycle very soon  

Beaker - no pressure hun  

Lets hope the next round of us ladies who do this at Woking get better results, otherwise I might have to ask Mr R if they really are number 2 for stats - where are all the BFP's?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Hope you are ok! I totally agree we need to pull some positives out of the Woking bag     

Still thinking about you all with the recent run of bad luck,   I totally agree with hopesprings eternal my AF arrived on day 9 of our last cycle and although I had kind of prepared for a negative on test day, to see the old witch sooo early tore me apart!! 



We will get there    we are destined to be the bestest Mums in the world 

Alipali im at woking at 10am so our paths wont cross, hope you enjoyed your wine with your friend, sounds very nice.

Wildcat keep up the good work with your jabs

Gill


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat

Be brave!!!! DIY can be your friend. You should see the flat I'm renovating. I have considered doing myself in in recent weeks rather than pick up another roller.

As for the BFP's. You know statistically more women get pregnant in the later part of the year than they do in the summer. It's so they give birth in the summer months when food is plentiful (obviously going back to the days before sainsbury when we had to gather berries).

As for me I;m driving myslef mad. Period is due any minute now and I'm hanging on to the possibility I might be pregnant. You know how it is ladies!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Keeping everything crossed that a/f doesnt show 

Gill-Im at woking at 10am tomorrow for my scan


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

YAY!!!!! I've got a door! Talking of DIY as you were. We've built a door frame from scratch which is much harder than it sounds and today the door got hung (having re glued, wedged, sanded etc etc first). No glass in the top glazing panels yet but who cares it's still a door!!!!
Covered in sawdust at the moment and en route to the bath but thought I'd pop in and say hi.

I agree this bad luck must end soon surely. At least we had a birth to celebrate earlier but even so. Really hope my body is in tune with the hunter gatherer bit as we start drgs on wednesday. Been planning some gigs for next year and having to plan around the possibility that the treatment works. Feel it's tempting fate and it will insure it doesn't but please please if we need some good news let me be part of it. I feel so guilty saying that as what i really mean is please please let us all be part of it - I guess it may take some time but I'm sure that one day we will all be part of it. I just can't help that having been trying for 10 years now (ok with a different dh for the first few years) that surely my time must be soon (ish)....you know, come in no10 your time is up kinda thing.

Oh well, better stop rambling (ended up a bit me me me....sorry     )
lol to all "see" you tomorrow
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma I hope your scan is OK, be brave and stay strong, Woking will look after you. 

Sho - thanks, I know I should try, and I do with some things but it usually ends in disaster! the last time I tried as much as to put a shelf up I managed to put the bracket on upside down, and I'd screwed in the screws so tight I couldn't remove them so my shelf was bowed down at the front! lol  (I have had it fixed now!).

I had heard that women get pregnant more in the spring - I guess ppl get pg when it's their time. Here is an AF dance for you, I finished mine today so I'm sending her over to you  

              

Minow - I hear you, I've been trying since I was 17 (with first husband), I'm 32 now so 15 years have passed since I had my fisrt laparoscopy and I was told that I had damaged/sticky tubes. I've been through so much since then and I know it's my time. I hope that everyone on here could get their precious baby on their next cycle as we ALL deserve it as these babies are truely truely wanted and will be loved from the second they are conceived. Let's all wish for IVF luck for every lady on here.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

wildcat 15 yrs gosh that is a long time have you been ttc practically all that time. and were you married at 17?   so young. i was such a baby then. hopefully this wil be your year. hopefully it will be all of ours.  

i think sho is hoping her af doesnt show, quick take your dance back. ive lost track now but im sure there is someone who is waiting for af on this thread who will gladly take her off you  .

kt thinikng of you  

emma, will be thinking of you too tommorow. hope they look after you and you feel able to say bye to bubs properly. sending you a big  .

take care lucy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all you lovely girlies

Do you mind if I swear just a little....look away now if you do.....Bugger bugger bugger.....I've got a cold! Not bad but I start sniffing tomorrow and I really don't want one now. I spent the weekend trying to avoid little neice who has shingles (I know it's not contagious but just felt it was still too much of a risk) only to have to do 2 gigs with people with colds.

Anyway enough of me.

Emma will be thinking of you today. I think your appointment is at 10am. Goodbyes are always hard but i hope they really help you. 

Sho -    

Gill - hope all goes well for you at 10 too.

Alip - And you this afternoon.

Gosh busy day at the clinic today then 

Hello everyone else. Hope your days go ok. Got to put clothes on as car being picked up for a service today and me in pjs is not such a good sight me thinks  

lol
Minow x
[br]: 29/08/06, 07:47Surely the thought of me in my pjs can't have driven you all away? 
Anyway am full clothed now!
No-one out to play today 
lol
Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

So sorry to read your news Kt   

Whats happening to those stats?

Hope those  appointments go well today ladies.  

Minow - snap! woke up with a cold coming on, hope your nose doesn't block up - what bad timing  

We've got to have some good news, theres a few of us starting again  -  a big   to everyone started/starting tx soon. Hope, Minow, Luc, Wildcat, Gill, fingerscrossed . . .


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all,

KT - sorry to hear about your BFN  

Emma - best of luck for today, thinking of you  

Wildcat - must be nice to do the short protocol, when's your first scan?

Lucy - hope you'll get a different result this time, be interesting to see if the new drugs make a difference!  

Hello   to everyone else!

I had a good follow up cons with Mr R on Friday last week, he agreed that taking a break was a good thing ("don't forget to live your life") and suggested FET next time. Apparently our 3 frosties are of excellent quality and he thought we should use them. I asked what he thinks of our chances now we've done 2 tx's and he said that since we produce grade 1 embryos we should keep trying... 
That's what DH been saying all along but I think I needed to hear it from the doc  

We won't start before Xmas, going to NZ in October to visit my sister and to SA in Nov on a horseback safari  
That's been my dream holiday ever since I was a pigtailed pony mad little nipper so I'm soooooooo excited  
It was actually DH's idea and he's now desperate to get his riding ability up to scratch so he doesn't fall off and gets eaten by lions  

oops got to be in a meeting now...see you later 

x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG Sho - I take it back!!! I posted late last night and was tired I must have not read the posts properly, lets hope you are PG!!!! Send the witch to someone who needs her...

Luc, I was married to my first husband at 18, we met when I was 14 and he really wanted kids right away so we were trying when I was quite young, I spent a few years in between not trying (I divorced first hubby when I was 22 and met my DH whom I married at 24), DH and we have been TTC for 5 years.

Minow/Alisha, sorry you have got a cold - may I recommend getting some Echinacea, when I get a cold these days I use the fizzy tablets that tesco sell (orange flavour), you just drop one in a glass of water for an orangey drink. I find my cold is gone in 3 days - I was told this by a friend and have never looked back! 

Nibbles, my baseline scan was on Friday, my lining was 3.1mm which they were happy with. My next scan is Friday at 2.20pm! I still can't believe that the friday after I will be having egg collection, I really really love this faster protocol - no dreg! yeah!  Your holidays sound fantastic, I could use one myself. This tx is going to work for me so I won't be going anywhere for some time!  If I was going anywhere I'd like to go back to Jamacia, I love it there - been 4 times! We plan to go back for 10th wedding anniversary which is in 2 years, plenty of time to get babies sorted and grandparents set up for babysitting! 

Good luck Emma, you will be in your scan right now - I'm thinking of you honey.

I'm off out for the day, but I'll pop back later

hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you for all your kind words of support I really did need them,

We have spoken to the clinic and we are going straight back in for another round of ICSI, after next cycle so hopefully October.  We haven't booked in as yet to see Mr R as, don't really know what he can tell us, but the fact that wildcat is going for a shorter treatment might give them a call later and see what he has to say.

One thing i have learn't is I don't think I can keep putting myself and hubby through this again and again like we first said we would until it works, we have now given ourselves a deadline of the end of next year and if we are not pregnant by then, then we will have to come to terms with a childless life.  I never realised how much a BFN could hurt and I certainly didnt prepare myself for it as I was sure it had worked how can a Grade 1, 8 cell not work!!! life is so unfair.

One thing is for certain, if we do manage to get a child I am never going through this for a second child I will be soooo grateful for what I have and couldn't do this to myself and my hubby I would end up a wreck. (sorry to those that are trying for there 2nd I aplaud you for being strong enough)

I hope this thread starts to get some happy news again now as for a clinic that is number 2 in the country things kind of suck right now !!!

Love to you all

Ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - Bless you   - I think you are the brave one making a decision on how long you will try for. We all go through untold agonies with this awful rollercoaster ride but the difficulty is knowing if and when to stop. I wish you and DH all the very best for the next cycle.  

Wildcat - hope your cold is better soon and that it doesn't stop you sniffing like a good 'un   

Nibbles - holidays sound fab - can we all come too!!

 everyone else!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Kt   just wanted to say that you and your dh are being very brave setting yourself a time limit. Me and dp certainly haven't talked that far ahead as I don't want to hear it   yet.
wishing you loads of luck for next time.
love Alisha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well saw bubs today he was sooooo long and straight poor little thing   the sac is bigger obviously with the hormones, there is no sign of a bleed either but the sac is starting to collapse.. lindsay was lovely spent ages with us, and has booked us in next week for another scan to see if there are any signs of a bleed as they would prefer i let nature take its course as its kinder to the body. she said that with the erpc they can sometimes do more harm than good but we will discuss this again next week.  Mr r will be in touch about an appt as he has another clinic this friday so see what happens...just want to start bleeding so i can get on with my next cycle.

Wildcat-Wow that is quick isnt it

Kate-You will get a BFP it will happen you will be stronger from this


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thanks Fingersarecrossed, in office now and feel so


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Emma -I was thinking about you this morning, bless you both 

Kt - you will get your dream Im sure, keep strong  

Bendy- I hope your first day back at work wasnt too stressy and upsetting for you!! 

Wildcat -this protocol your on sounds fab so quick you'll be preggers before you know it  

Im at woking at 10am wed sorry if confused you!! its the drugs!!! 

Catch up later 
Love to all


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls,

Sorry I didn't get a chance to log on from my parents in Devon over the weekend but I was thinking of you.

KT - I am so sorry to hear that you got a BFN. I really did have everything crossed for you. Sending you and your DP a  .

Emma - I hope Mr R can give you some answers when you see him.  

I am sitting at my desk feeling quite dispondant today. Too much sad news.  

Will catch up properly later.

Love to all

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Hope you had a lovely time in Devon 

Gill-How are you getting on


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oh emma, hunny im so   for you. sending you a  , . after everything your poor bodies been thru im sure it will be better to let nature take its course. cant believe your in the office are you ok hun do you feel better being around people and busy? im sure your boss would understand if you would prefer to be at home. i hate to think of you there witout any support wish i could come and give you a real hug. 

just popped in quickly to see how you got on back later to post to everyone else. 

Lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma sending you a bug   , it hasnt been the best summer for us all has it realy, lets hope you get your bleed soon and can then start again and we might all be cycle buddies at this rate and hopefully we will all have a great Christmas..

Sending everyone lots of          boy do we all need it.....

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Kate and Lucy  

Lucy-Im glad to be back at work my boss told me not to come in but only me and my friend in the office if i feel poo will go but nice to be away from home 

Kate and bendy-Hope were all cycle buddies and we all get nice xmas presents


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think that is the only way we can all deal with this right now we all have to hope for the best     fingers crossed for us all......


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,
Didn't the weekend go quickly, at least the   shone.
Emma - wish i could give you a big  , hope you get some answers when you see Mr R. I agree with Kate, lets all get our AF real soon and then we can all get   for  . What a nice pressie that will be
Minow - how ya feeling? Good luck for tomorrow.
Wildcat- glad the scan went well, not long to go, come on get those   started.
Gill - good luck tomorrow with your appointment.
Sho - have everything crossed for you   
Lots of   to everyone. Sounds like Mr r and Mr C are going to be busy in Oct.
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma, honey I know just how your feeling right now       I too was told to wait to hope nature takes it's course but unfortunatley it didn't for me and so after a week of waiting I then had to go in for the erpc, I know it does make sense to wait for nature to take it's course but it's also so cruel as until it's all over you can't really even begin to look forward, if your o.k to wait another week then that's o.k but emma it is up to you at the end of the day and if you would rather  have the erpc done sooner rather than later then push for it, in a way I kind of dind't want to have the erpc as I knew I still had bubs inside me but I just couldn't move on until I had it done, I'm gabbling on now aren't I....... Thinking about you lots and lots. xx

Ktx, also thinking about you. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay-Your right, seeing bubs today helped me but felt i was still able to protect it while its still in my tum and that i was keeping it nice and warm  i think they felt with me having an op 3/4 weeks ago it could do me more harm at this stage and to get scanned next week then make there choice. 
Did they give you any explanation to why it happened with you jay??


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

No they didn't emma, but mine was a identical twin pregnancy so high risk right from the word go, so so sad isn't it, I was in a shop yesterday and there were identical twin boys about 4 so sweet and althogh I'm pregnant now it still made me feel   I spoke to the councellor that they have at Woking only twice but it did help me a little bit as although my hubby was lovely he didn't really understand how I was feeling so maybe if you feel up to it ask if you can see her??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you for your kind Words Jay Jay it has been nice to know that although you dont post on a daily basis you are like an angel looking over us

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Jay, yeah they offered me counselling but it never worked for me before  ahhhh i know its still hard isnt it even when you m/c and years have gone its still awful, i would of had 2 10year olds 1 6year old and these little bubs  i have to keep   as i know it will happen one day, even if it does take a while.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi All

So sorry to all that have sad news....

KT, sorry things did not work out for you both this time, stay strong your day will come.

Emma, hugs cannot even imagine what you are going through.

Well I had an e-mail from my PCT today, to confirm that Woking Nuffield now have all my paperwork and they will contact me with regards to starting my treatment.
Quite excited at the prospect of meeting the famous Mr R & Mr C.
Its quite strange that after waiting 2 years for this, not as overwhelmed as I thought I would be, that will change though when I get my appointment through.

Well big hugs to all those with sad news.

Take care
Love Myra xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Believe me when you go in there and actually talk about it with mr r or mr c you will get sooooo excited as at long last it will all seem real.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma

I think thats my problam, it has taken so long and so much fighting that it just does not seem real, we have had to fight the system all the way.

Started to get excited.....................................


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good girl 

Listen dealing with the nhs pct is something totally different than dealing with woking, they are all sooooo lovely and they see you as a person not another number. i can not speak highly enough of mr r as you know when i had my ectopic he was there personally scanning me himself then he overlooked my op at midnight which i knew nothing about until a nurse told me then he came to see me every morning, and he had already had my money for the ivf, so what im trying to say is that they are all bloody good so you will be in good hands


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if anybody would be kind enough to tell me if Woking do Egg Collection under Sedation or GA? my current clinic use sedation but I do know that they each have their own preference.

Many thanks

Emma.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just popped in so to answer question it's done under ga.
Minow x


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Minow.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emms under GA thank god[br]: 29/08/06, 15:17I have just had a call from the clinic from Sue, to say that Mr R has reviewed by notes and is happy for me to go straight back for a second go again on my next af, so hopefully I will be starting to DR on the 21st October and will find out Christmas week THAT it HAS worked!!! He is going to increase my menopur to 3 one day 2 the next and hopefully that will bring better results and then I wont need to Stimm so long and then the lining will stay thicker as it started to go down before collection, so fingers crossed af behaves, it has been heavy now since Sunday and is very painful so hopefully it is all sorting itself out.

I still feel very sad and bitter but I am hoping to get straight back on the horse and I am determined to have a good christmas I am not letting it ruin and birthday and christmas all in one year....

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate 

Thats really good news  thats the best way to be dont let this beat you


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT - good for you my love. This WILL be our year!     

Just sneezed and hurt my throat!

Thanks for the advice about Echinacea WIldcat. The thing is I usually take that and homeopathics when I am ill with anything but when i asked the clinic last time they said absolutely no homeopathics or herbal things during treatment and as I start tomorrow morning (yikes!) I don't think I should take any. Did a really good work out earlier though (bout 2 1/2 hours!) so hoping that will drive it away  

Just got bill for car service - yikes again! Life is so bloomin expensive isn't it. I need to come up with some fantastic money making scheme! 

Em, I am glad that you have this time to say your goodbyes to buba but so sorry you have to.   you are one very brave cookie!

Hi all you other lovely girlies.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Well done on the workout i need to do one of those 

Well done for getting started tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - Good for you. I hope it will be a very happy Xmas for you       

Myra - I know the feeling about fighting the system all the way. I am still waiting to start my 1st IVf at Woking but they have been fantastic at appts so far, the relief to have someone listen and understand is amazing. Hope your appt will be soon so you can get started...

Minow -         .. if you find a money making scheme can you let us all in on it please!! 

Gill - good luck with appt tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just had a call from sue too Kate, said that Mr R has agreed for me to have an erpc and they have moved my cons appt forward a week to 6th sept  i cant wait now i can plan things as was all up in there air about when i could of had my op etc hopefully you,bendy and myself can start around the same time.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon,

After reading for ages, I think I have caught up - so here goes....

Minnow - You asked where abouts in Devon I went. Well my Family moved down to a little town called Chulmleigh about 10 years ago. There are retired now, but very busy with country life and various committes and fund raising activities. Do you know Chulmleigh? It is mid way between Barnstaple and Exeter on the A377. I love going down there, but I always suffer with my alergies. Not sure if it is the country air or the 16th centry thatched cottage that they live in. Had a nice break. Luckily the weather was kind and we went to the coast and ate nice dinners and drank nice wine!

Wildcat - What a cool protocol you are on. Lets hope you can change our run of luck and get the Woking girls a BFP. Roll on E/C on the 8th. The injections sound a bit of a nightmare, especially if you have to set your alarm clock for 7.30 am to do them. I would still be half asleep at that time, and I am not sure my DH would trust me with a needle in a sleepy state! 

Gill - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow. Keep us posted.

Bendy - Pleased that you have your follow up appointment next week, so nice and quick. I hope that you get some answers and are able to get back on treatment soon.

Nibbles - Taking some time out sounds like a good idea - I hope that you have a fab time jet setting off to New Zealand and then a Safari. I went to NZ a couple of years ago and I absolutley loved it. I wish I could go back and am a bit jealous!!

Luc - Not long till you start D/R. Hope this will be your time.

Sho - Hoping A/F doesn't come your way - Being pg naturally would be so cool and would also count as changing the luck for the Woking girls!

Myra - I hope that your appointment comes through soon and you can get started with treatment.

KT - Glad to hear that you can start again in October. A BFP for Christmas would be the bestest Christmas pressie ever!

Emma - You are so strong and an example to us all. With everything you have been through you remain positive and looking to the future and when you can start FET. I am sure your dream will come true. 

Beaker - How are you doing? If no one else has offered to look after the treatment list, I could look after it, until you are around more often if you sent me the last one??

Ali Pali - The weekend certainly did go so quickly. I don't want to be in work today  

Really sorry if I have missed anyone  

Jules xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Jules

Thanks, hopefully not waiting to long, just want to get started.

Emma - getting really excited lol

Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-   So you should be 

Jules-Thanks honey when is your start date

Nibbles-Sorry honey missed you earlier he trip sounds fantastic glad your ready to start in the new year though


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Emma

Have a look at my picture, that is my little Chihuahua at 5 weeks old, he is now nearly 4, he is such a cutie, loving him so much.

Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhhhh myra he is beautiful, i want one he is lovely sooooo tiny


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma, that is great news they are obviously checking everyones files and getting us all back on track again nice and quick which is good, I surpose they have to at the moment or hold everyone back because of the Christmas break, so keeping fingers crossed for us all that our AF's behave themselves and arrive at the right time so we can get everything done and all have lots of BFP's for Chrimbo.

Bendy will be really pleased that we can all be cycle buddies

ktx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Emma

Every one wants him when they see him, I also have a pomeranian as well, all cute and fluffy, my babies, pomeranian is called Taz and the little one is called TJ.
They are both treated like babies, all our friends say that our dogs have more toys than their children.
I think that my TJ will be very jealous if mummmy had a real baby


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh i know isnt it funny a lot of people who really want babies have fur babies instead, i love my cats ssoooooooooo much and d/f let them on the bed the other day as i was soooo upset and i enjoyed every minute 

Kate-Yeah hopefully we will all be cycling together and a/f's wont play us up  have to collect a letter from woking tomorrow and take it to epsom hospital friday morning when they will book me in, bloody typical got to go to antenatal  

Night girls off home now
have a nice evening
Emmaxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Just waiting for A/F - She is due next week. Then I can go in and get my treatment plan. As I have the NHS funding I am doing a fresh Cycle again so I should start D/R on the 25th September. I am on the count down now!!

Myra - What a cute picture!! Lets hope that we can put TJ to the test and see how he copes with you having a baby to fuss over!

Jules


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

nite nite girls

ktx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Jules

When our friend had a baby last year and I was holding him TJ kept trying to jump up my legs, he gets very jealous, but after holding the baby for awhile he settled down, hopefully he will be fine as long as he gets his share of cuddles.

Love Myra


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

And here are my 2 fur babies!
Mind you the picture is quite old, they are about 1 1/2 years old now and a lot bigger but still as cute and yes they are spoilt and behave just like babies at times. When Socks was little he was a bit too little to leave his cat mummy and so I carried him round the house in a sling coz he needed the close contact and it meant I could get on with things. Suki was always more independent (it took Socks 3 days once he arrived with us to work out how to climb the stairs!)
They keep me going through all of this!
lol
Minow x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Minow

My hubbie would love your babies, he loves cats, he always had lots of cats around the home when he was growing up, my doggies would not take kindly to feline friends in the house though.

Myra x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Minow & Myra - Areeeee what lovely fur babies you have.

Wildcat - Thanks for that - I'm going to go and find some later  

Emma - it must have been very hard for you today. Things are really moving along quickly for you which must help to refocus everything - wishing you lots of luck with your snow babies.

Jules - me and dp went to Ilfracombe and Croyde a couple of weeks ago - what a beautiful part of the country, what a lovely place to live and visit!

Alisha x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Jules I have played in the area before. I've played in Barnstaple, Great Torrington, North Tawton, Crediton, Tiverton, South Molton, Exeter.....I could go on! So yep I know the area quite well.
I was playing  at Saltram house near Plymouth on Saturday for a Spitfire Proms. I spend a huge amount of my time down in the West country...will move there again one day - I lived in Cornwall for a few years and then Devon, all as an adult. In fact the first house I bought was in Cornwall.

Myra - I think you're right, best keep our fur babies apart!

Ok can't put it off any longer - Sainsbury's here I come! (mind you means I can buy something yummy for my tea so not all bad!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-I love your pic of your babies 

Jules-Hopefully a/f will turn up on time 

Alisha-hope your ok honey 

Night again ladies  
Emmaxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening girls...although it looks like you are all tucked up in bed. I don't really get a chance to get on at work ...too many nosy people. Just got back from a good aerobic workout   , watched House....love that program and my DH has just squished a massive spider.....sorry to any girls that love them....but it was huge 
I love all the pets you girls have got, so sweet.....DH doesn't do pets....I am allowed a goldfish...yawn yawn
Minow-hope the sniffing goes well tomorrow and well done with the weight loss  just read your post on BC
Emma- glad things are getting sorted, Mr R is really good.
Kate - you are sounding so strong and positive, lots of  for next time.
I am looking forward to my appointment tomorrow with Mr R, am hoping we can start as soon as AF arrives, which is about 3 weeks time.
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning girls - can i have a 'me' post? Just seen on the news about obese women being refused IVF on the NHS. I was turned down for NHS tx because of my weight, despite the fact that I only became overweight as my PCOS progressed. I eat far less and much more healthily than anyone I know and do as much exercise as possible (4 - 5 times a week) but still find it near impossible to drop those lbs. Decided to self fund and Mr C doesn't see it as a problem. The thing is just seeing this on the news has put me on a real downer today, can't believe they want to give tx to smokers but not to overweight women. Even the girls at work are noticing I'm not my usual lively self, I know I need to pull out of it but am really fed up  

Sorry for the 'me' post, feels good just to get it off my chest... 

Hope everyone is OK this morning, good luck to those with appts today


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tell me about it, they are just finding reasons to turn people down by the sounds of things, we are on the NHS waiting list but we have been told it will be at least 3 years and if we have three goes privately they will not pay for the 4th!!

Best thing to do is ignore the news and concentrate on the here and now and your forcoming BFP!!!

Kx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning ladies  

fingerscrossed - Sorry that you're feeling down, I didn't see that bit of news. Don't take it to heart    It is ridiculous as I'm sure they make are the restrictions as they go along. Me and dp gave up smoking and have since put on quite a bit of weight - we're not the only ones and is very common after giving up - so where's the logic  it would be helpful if they concentrated on having the same restrictions ! My PCT won't fund over the age of 36 - but in the next county you have to be over 36   . But at least Woking have got their heads screwed on right   hurray!

Hi Kt how are you today? 

Alisha x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Alisha 

I am ok I think thanks honey, unfortunatly hubby has had to go away to Exeter for work until Friday so I am on my own for a few days, but I have darts tonight so that will move the time forward and tomorrow I have a lovely pile of Ironing (it will be nice to see the utility room again!!) so joyful really

Day 4 of my af today cant wait for this one to go and next one to surfice so at least I then know when I can start again, I reckon its going to be around the 21st October!!   

How is everyone else this sunny wednesday

ktx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girls - yep the news this morning has caused me to rant somewhat too!  

I am not over weight (and although I have lost over a stone now, Woking and my GP were always happy that I was well within the "norm" for my height...it's just that I prefer to be lower down that norm as I am of small build!), have never smoked. Exercise 6-7 times a week, am 34 and I still don't get funding and yet I know a couple of lesbians elsewhere in the country who have got funding. Their response to me was that the thing I had to remember was that IVF was their only chance of having a child....duh....it's mine as well! Don't they think if I could do it naturally I would!!! I have nothing against them but they should have to pay surely?!

Life is bloomin unfair. We probably all know parents, thin or over weight who are bad parents. Who conceived naturally and no one seems to give a dam about how they bring up their children. And yet we who have to go through so much end up fighting predujice and ignorance the whole time. In the end though I know who I would rather have as my parents and (although I don't mean I don't want my own as they are wonderful and are helping us pay for this) I would certainly be proud to have any one of you girls as my parents as I know just how much you will love your bubas when they arrive.

On a happier note - I started my sniffing this morning at 7am. I have to do it twice a day. I hardly slept last night as I was so stressed about it. Am I mad that I would rather do an injection any day than sniff something up my nose?!   
I do understand the reason for me having to sniff though as I will be having such a high dose of Menopur that it will have to be done in 2 injections and they feel 2 is enough without injecting drgs as well.

Even happier note - diet is going fab and I only have about 1 lb to loose before I reach my main goal (though I would be happy to go a bit beyond it  but not much) Feeling great about it. I know it's silly but for so long I have not liked the look of my body and now I can actually look at myself in the mirror  

Oh dear I seem to have ranted and me me meeeed here!

think I'd better stop and just send you all loads and loads of love and   
lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow -- its ok to rant we all feel the same and hopefully you will be getting really fat for the right reasons real soon  

ktx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

fingersarecrossed, I know how you feel, I was turned down from my PCT as I have to be between 34 and 39, I'm 32, my doctor wrote and told them that I have no fallopian tubes due to the 2 ectopics and that making me wait 2 years is just making it harder for me as the success rates go down, yet they still refused me, it really is an unfair system. Perhaps we should start a campaign against the NHS for them to actually follow the NICE guidelines rather than making it up as they go along!

I'm a little overweight too - this last round of tx made me gain loads and I pigged out after too, I really must get back in shape as I'm already startig to look 4 months pg and I'm not there yet!

KTx, I don't envy you with the ironing, I hate ironing!

Minow, good luck with the sniffing,  I'd worry about colds etc like you - does it smell funny? Well done on the diet - any tips?

All the furbabies on here are cute - we have 3 cats and they really are our babies, we love them dearly and keep us sane! Long live furbabies

I think we shoudl all talk about me me me - after all how else do we get to know each others feelings and who we are? not all the posts on here have to be 'supportive of others' so don't you feel bad about talking about yourself!! That is exactly what we want to hear (as well as the support stuff which is amazing btw!)

I'm off to Guildford today to do some shopping with my friend who is over from the US, I feel there are new shoes in my future (MrWildcat, you didn't see that....)


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

So sorry Emma and Kate, hope you're feeling even more determined that the next one will work, fingers crossed for you.

We too have 2 cats and they are our babies, I worry about them so much so I dread to think what I'll be like with my own children!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

wildcat: WALK AWAY FROM THE SHOES, There's nothing to see here, move along ... quickly ... (I've already alerted the Bank of England and told them to be on the alert for any footwear-related payments ...)

Everyone else: Morning  

The wildcat's are in total agreement with everyone who's posted so far about the NHS and the total lack of support that seems to be forthcoming. Apparently if you're too fat, thin, short, fat, ginger, young, old lopsided or like disco music there's no chance of receiving anything.

That being the case I suggest we institute "la-la-la-la Wednesday". There's nothing we can do about it right now so let's stick our fingers in our ears, ignore the rest of the world and get down to the serious business of producing some healthy sproglets and supporting the members of this community who need help through hard times.

Currently, it seems we're the only ones who can help one another as all the talk of who pays for what totally avoids the real, emotional issues behind IVF. Only those who've been through it know what it's like.

So, ladies, kindly accept this group hug from the wildcats, say "bumholes" to the rest of the world and put a smile on your face. Each one of you is unique, each one of you is special.

Now, as my mum would say, best foot forward and let's get pregnant! (obviously I'm not including myself in the last statement, that would be stupid ...)

MrW


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Wildcats


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

- Mr Wildcat you just put a smile on my face.. thank you!! 
Mrs Wildcat - you are a lucky lucky lady... tell him the shoes were in a sale!!      

Minow - well done on the diet hun ...

Ktx and Alisha - thanks for your support..


Happy "la la la" Wednesday everyone


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Go with the new shoes what a great idea I love new shoes      although I have three cupboards full of boxed shoes I sometimes forget I have some of them !!!! My Hubby cut up my Russell and Bromley card as he said the amount of money I spend on shoes we could have another go of ICSI!!! 

Mr Wildcat


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello girls and Mr Wildcat.

Thought about you yesterday Emma.  Hope everyone else is ok too.

Just been reading yesterdays stuff about the fur babies.  So lovely   Wish I could have one, but although i'm a huge fluff fan, unfortunately have sneezing fits around fluffy animals.  Probably a good job cos I get so attached to things.  If I had a cat i'd worry everytime he went out .  Very tempted to get a budgie though 

We had a trip to Woking yesterday to get drug planner.  Start in two weeks.  Hopefully will feel better when things are on the go again.  Went to the doctors yesterday too and mentioned funding whilst I was there.  Hoping to get drugs covered.  He made me feel so stupid for asking, said he didn't even know what areas funded what.  Got upset when I got home cos felt a right wally.

Get some shoes Wildcat because by xmas you will be keeping all the extra pennies for baby stuff. 

Much love
Budgie


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mr Wildcat, i knew I made you an honourary girl for a good reason - you are fab and made me laugh. Just one problem though .... a little bone to pick with you.....Shoes!!! No right minded girl would ever walk away from the posibility of more shoes. Now come on don't let the side down!    
There are so many good reasons for new shoes. It saves all the other pairs you've got so they don't wear out as quickly is one, it's good for your feet to have a change of scenery is another, you're helping keep people employed as in the makers, importers, sellers...and sometimes when nothing else seems to fit at least your feet don't normally have fat days! Do I need to go on?

I think we should have a la la la la new shoes wednesday.

Oh and no hope for me on the funding front then....heading ginger wards...some might say I should never have children for risk of passing on the defective gene.     

Gona go and finish making dh's soup for his lunch but thanks to you guys will do so with a smile on my face!
lol
minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL Minnow, great mids think alike I also have a soup for lunch!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh no - problem!

I was going to be really good and have fruit and oat cakes and some vegi protein stuff for my lunch but have now made such a yummy smelling soup for dh that I want some. Thing is fruit is going off and needs eating and is better for my diet but this soup just smells soooooooo good!

Enjoy your soup Kt. What is it? i have made dh a really yummy carrot soup, it's his favourite.

lol
minow x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Minow: you mean ..... I'm a laydeeee  I shall rush out and buy laydeeees things right now !!!!

I never did understand the need for so many shoes, at House o'Wildcat I have a shelf for my footwear (several pairs of boots and formal shoes I never wear). For day to day use I have a couple of pairs of trainers and some black "smart" shoes that took weeks to beat into submission... then there's wildcat's shoe mountain(tm).

I swear she has shoes for every possible ocassion, including sparkly for bright days, sparkly for dull days, shopping heels, shopping flats, shopping intermediates, lesiure heels, driving flats, driving flats for driving faster, driving heels with built-in reversing lights - the list is never ending.

Won't you ladies please think of the DHs and restrict your spending to new TVs and video games Oh the humanity of it all ...

[me=MrWildcat]runs and hides under the Shoe Mountain and waits for the  smiley to rain down on him like biblical retribution...[/me]

btw - is anyone else bored at work? It's so bad I might actually do something useful in the hope of passing the time quicker


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh dear me wildcat - I think you probably need some help. I won't   you but have you considered therapy? shoes are such a fundimental requirement for life.

Just had a though, next time I'm at woking I will be looking at everyone's shoes. 

Because of my work I really do have to have loads of different shoes. I have shoes for all my evening dresses and they have to be the right colour and height of heel. Then sometimes I have to wear sparkly and sometimes not (I really do get told to wear sparkly sometimes...I'm not making this up!) Then there are trousers shoes, skirt shoes and that includes long skirt shoes, short skirt shoes and that doesn't include my every day shoes. I do think that mrs wildcat has the right idea, it is best to be prepared for all eventualities!

I once got stuck in a terrible flood. As I was driving back from a gig the river along side the road I was on broke its banks. The weather was terrible. The road was blocked up ahead and I was in the middle of doing a 3 point turn when the water came rushing. It was very scarey, I could feel the car being pulled and had no idea what was road or river. I had a very expensive instrument in the boot and all i found myself worrying about was that I had my velvet concert shoes on which would be ruined if they got wet - you see the problem for not being prepared with enough shoes or boots! What good would it have been if I'd spent my money on a new TV or video game...no comfort at all. What I needed was another pair of shoes suitable for the occasion. I now have a wonderful pair of pink spotted wellies. Pink and spotted so I could be found if I got stuck in a snow drift or washed away in a river. Of course there may be a slight flaw in my plan in that they live in the back porch and I wouldn't have been wearing them on the way back from a gig anyway but at least I have the option to be prepared!

Dear me for an honourary girlie you do need some educating don't you!    

What's work by the way - I seem to have forgotten all about it this morning!  

lol
minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

MY Soup is broc, and cabbage yum yum!!!

Carrott sounds good

Mr Wildcat and Minnow show talk


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minow - glad to hear you have the appropiate footwear should you ever need to paddle from your car again..  

Mr W - do some work and stop worrying about Mrs W spending your 'hard earned' money on shoes!! If you spend another couple of hours posting on here you'll have paid for them anyway..


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon ladeeeeeees 
So the topic today is shoes 
I have just had an email from NVH she says"send my hugs to Kate, I was also convinced she was going to get a bfp. Considering nuffield have good success rates, its a bit disappointing with all the bfn's hey!

Anyway having a fab time, done loads of shopping and loads of sun bathing, its sooooooo hot here but soooooooo lovely. I can't even think of one thing to complain about!

Oh well, of for another G&T and maybe sit in the jacuzzi before getting ready for dinner! Hard life hey! 

Lucky girl....am so jeoulous.
Off 2 c Mr R in an hour....hope its good news 
Minow and kate your soup smells delicious lol
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I bow down before Minow's impressive shoe knowledge 

News Flash: wildcat is currently in Faith, Woking looking at boots ...

Ali : Good luck for this afternoon!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

[br]: 30/08/06, 13:42Thanks 
Now don't you think you should do some work now??


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Enjoy your lunch ladies  

Good luck with your meeting Alip   hope its all good good news.

Mr W - enjoy work


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How Funny Mrs Wildcat

Ali, please send NVH my thanks for her comments and hopefully we will get our much deserved BFP's before Christmas......
Today is going soooooo slowly[br]: 30/08/06, 13:59Ali good luck with MR R


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon everyone,

You all made me smile with your shoe talk!!

Ali Pali - Thanks for the message from NVH, I wish I was  rather than sitting at work. Is it me, or does work the week after a bank holiday seem to drag even more than normal? Hope your appointment with Mr R goes well this afternoon.

KT- Glad to see you so positive. Enjoy darts tonight.

Wildcat - Have you a thought of a way to smuggle your new shoes into the house??

Budgie - I am like you, I would love a Fur Baby but I am alergic to most animals - I wonder if you would get immune after a while??

Just to say that we are always here for anyone to rant and let of steam.
Even though I wouldn't know most of you, if we passed in the street I love the fact that we can be honest and open about our feelings. With Family and Friends you often have the automatic "i'm fine" response when people ask how you are rather than saying how you truly feel through fear of being flagged a loon. But with you girls and honery laydees we can lay in the line, and be 100% honest. I love that. I am so pleased I found this thread as would have hated to go through this journey without you  

Everyone seems to be on a real health kick so I am feeling a bit guilty about just stuffing my face with a bag of hula hoops and a Kit Kat  

Jules xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali pali - good luck this pm..... 

Mr W - could be an expensive afternoon....

Jules - enjoy your hula hoops and kit kat... yummmmm!!

I agree I think it's fab that we can all be honest. I feel sooooooooo much better than I did this morning. started today on a real downer and now up the top of the rollercoaster again thanks to you bunch of lovely nutters!!

Hope everyone enjoyed their lunch - Ktx - broc and cabbage sounds like a recipe for wind if ever I heard one!!!   I had tuna salad - mmmmmmmm!!


Is it 530 yet??


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Jules: we've discovered that wildcat has a strange craving for beef hula-hoops which appears as soon as she starts on the IVF drugs... an dfar from me to go on about it, but better hula-hoops then shoes


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Now come on fingers, you know that a watched clock never boils....or am I mixing things there?!

DId have a little bit of carrot soup after my fruit and it was yummy. Really worked being on here and letting it boil dry before adding more water...no seriously it really did work, the flavour was great.

Give our love to NVH, tell her we miss her and are v jealous...have a drink for me!

Jules - hula hoops are yummy aren't they! but all I need to do is look at our holiday video and I know why I'm not eating them. (kit kat's got dairy in it so could kill me...not so keen on that thought!)

Mr W - hope work is going well. I'm sure Wildcat has your best interests at heart. I'm sure you'd want her to be more prepared for all eventualities than just beef hula hoop cravings! (I like original best myself!) and Wildcat I always take a fabric bag shopping with me and won't take plastic bags from shops (everything goes in the fabric bag), it helps keep evidence out of the way! 

Ali pali, hope appointment goes well.

Time for a cupa anyone?!

lol
minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

mmmm - yes please Minow - no sugar for me!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

glad you are all in a nice chatty mood, helps the day gone forward.

I am just about to be bad to and have a choccy bar, me thinks a mars bar......


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Minnow - I am just catching up whilst drinking a nice cuppa. If I had known you anre Fingerscrossed wanted a drink too, I would have got a round in!

Mr Wildcat - Ah yes I remember now that the Mrs had beef hula Hoop cravings. My Favourite too along with Frazzels ... Yummy. I hope that you have been to Sainsbury's to stock up for when the cravings start this time!

KT - enoy the Mars Bar!

Got a call now so talk later

Jules xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

sorry to disappoint ended up with a terry choc orange in the end
[br]: 30/08/06, 15:36Choc orange bar that is not the whole choc orange!!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Chocolate - i'm so jealous   I hate this low carb diet business.  Ktx - enjoy a piece for me aswell..................


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

chocolate and shoes - now that's what I call a girlie days chat!  
No choc for me either   can't have all these fancy bars anyway coz they all have dairy and anyway holiday video holiday video holiday video!!! (does the trick whenever I want something naughty!)
Gota do tax return now   poo and pants is what I say to that!
lol
minow x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls,
Back from appointment with Mr R and he has decided to change things drastically this time. I will starting a short protocol when AF arrives which is about 3 weeks time, I have a baseline scan day 1-5 and then start Cetrotide and Gonal F 4,500 together for 10- 12 days, then in for EC. Sooooo quick...i think that is the same as Mr and Mrs Wildcat  
But....how expensive.....i had to sit down when i worked out how much its going to cost.
Question? - when do i get the drugs package, will it be on the day of my Baseline scan.
I will send all your love to NVH, sounds like she is having a great time 
I am getting quite excited again.
 Happy Damn Wednesday 
Love Ali xxxxx
P.S I have just eaten 4 ferrero rocher....yummy


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ali - yup wildcat is on the short protocol, one shot of cetrotide in the morning and three ampoules of menopur in the evening. It seems a whole lot more expesive then the long protocol - I think wildcat worked it out to be around £800 in the end - I was stunned ...

Wildcat got the first batch of drugs on baseline scan day and started injecting just after, she's back at Woking on Friday for the next scan and it looks like we'll need to pick up some more cetrotide then.

Still ... as long as it gives us the best possible chance for a BFP then the cost is unimportant (of course we'll be raising mini-Wildcat in the shed due to lack of funds but what the heck!)


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ali Pali,

Glad that the appointment went well and that you are now one step closer to starting
On the short protocol, it will be E/C day before you know it !! Fingers crossed and lots of  

Wow - I didn't realise that the drugs were that much ... seems backwards to me as you are taking them for a shorter time, but nearly double the price  .

Minnow - tax return - that doesn't sound much fun!!

Jules xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Mr Wildcat, ours is going to cost £1300+ as i am on the highest dose of Gonal F I think.
Is Mrs Wildcat not back from her shopping trip, she must be buying lots of SHOES........retail therapy, us girls love it  
Hope you got lots of work done   
love Ali xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG I started a whole shoe thing!! And I really was in Faith when Mr Wildcat called me! I got myself a fabulous pair of sexy red shoes with walkable heels, gorgeous - and they were on sale too, half price!  -  I love faith shoes.....  My friend bought 2 pairs, one was gorgeous little black strappy shoes with sparkly and another pair with cute wedges. I'm feeling quite satisfied

You are all being so good with your healthy soups, I had a steak with chips for lunch in a nice little bar, I was good and drank juice though and I tell myself that steak has protein which i need right now! 

Ali - you are joining me on the short protocol - it rocks, less injections and less waiting - the cetrotide is a killer though it's another £30 a day per shot, but you get a nice package for each one that contains a sturdier needle which is nicer to use that the menopur ones. You will get your drugs on the day of the baseline, I'd call them the day you get AF and they will get you in asap, I did my baseline on day 2 and started the drugs on day 3.

Jules, now you've made me want hula hoops! yummy.

NVH sounds like she is having fun, lucky girl.

Where is Emma? Bendy? 

Budgie, I had assumed you had a budgie with your name! My parents used to breed them many years ago - we had loads and they were so cute.

Minow your flood story made me   not the part about being swept away as I know how scary that is (happened to me once), but worrying about your shoes! lol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies and mr wildcat 

Just got back from Epsom and they have booked me in to have the erpc on monday. im sooooo upset as feel like im aborting my babys  
On the positive side i will have an a/f sooner and can start fet sooner  

Mrwildcat-  raising mini wildcat in the shed 
Alipalli-Thats excellent news   not the cost but a quick cycle  


Budgie-Not long now before you start either honey 
Wildcat-Glad you managed to spend some money on some lovely shoes

Kate-eat all the chocolate you want honey make the most of it 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma -     stay strong sweetie.. 

Mr Wildcat - as long as mini wildcat has you 2 as parents I'm sure he/she would be very happy with a shed... besides if Mrs W buys more shoes you can make a cot for he/she to sleep in from her shoe boxes and you'll be sorted  ...

Alipali -


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Can you tell I'm a bit pleased?! Tax return done and submited.....YAY!

Shoes sound fab Wildcat
Em  so sorry

Hello everyone else...off to celebrate with something horribly healthy and not fattening at all. CUpa pepermint tea me thinks but I'll imagine it's a very large glass of red.
Minow skips off as a huge weight has been lifted from her shoulders and it's even in early. woooohoooooo!

lol
minow x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Emma: Stay strong and look to the future, it's a long, hard road but you'll get there in the end, I realised that this morning after reading the buffoons on the BBC website who regard IVF as a "lifestyle choice" and don't see why they should pay for it before nipping off to casualty because they have a nosebleed   I spent half the morning in a mood and the other half writing furious emails to the BBC which they'll never publish...

The wildcats are behind you all the way!  (makes us sound like a basketball cheerleading squad)

footnote: wildcat now has new shoes while MrWildcat contemplates life in the shed ... good job we had a new one delivered the other week, I'm already planning where to put the TV (behind the spade and next to the lawn mower I reckon ..)

Chin up m'dear!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow your shoes sound gorgeous, I better get to the shops soon while I have some money could do with a new wardrobe, clothes seem a bit tight after all these cycles.
Thanks for the info....Mr Wildcat has been very helpful......he has been having us in stitches with the shoe thing   
Do you have to do the Cetrotide injection at the same time every morning...I am a right one for oversleeping and are they kept in the fridge ?? Sorry for all the questions.
I know want AF to arrive on time so could do with an AF dance, it should be due on 12th Sept...god thats only 2 weeks...ahhhhhhhh....getting scared  
Emma -    I am sure you are getting lots of these from DH. 
Fingerscrossed-Thanks for the positive vibes
Minow - well done   
love Ali xxxxxx
Mr Wildcat -


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma -  Sending you a great big .  

Wildcat - Sounds like you had a good day shopping and lunching. I am sure Mr W can't complain since the shoes were a bargain with half off the price!! If he is moving to the shed, then there will be even more room for more lovely shoes!!

Minnow - well done you on getting your tax return done.

Ali Pali - You and me both. I am waiting for A/F (next week) so here is a dance for all those waiting to start treatment that the old witch arrives on time .... 

                          

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrwildcat-  hope wildcat doesnt tell me off for that  make sure you have an electric heater in there as its getting quite cold


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ali and Wildcat did MR R say why he was putting you on a shorter cycle, is it worth me asking for my followup appointment and asking about this? I am so excited for you all lets get September well under our boats and have some more positive results

Mrs Wildcat could be the Woman how lives in a shoe, while Mr W is the Men who lives in a shed!!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma,   dont know what to say. of course your not abortiong your bubs. they know how much you love them. hopefully you will feel able to say goodbye and you will be closer to your dream as your little frosites are waiting pateinetly to make you a mummy. 

kt, thinking bout you. glad to see your looking forward, i always find its the best healer to start again.  

wildcat, still cant believe you were married so young. glad you are keeping yourself busy with shoe and hula hoop shopping. 

hi to everyone else. hope your all ok.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Jules - thanks for the AF dance, hope it works  
Kate - Mr R didn't really say why the short protocol just that they do like to change things a bit after 3 unsuccessful cycles.....will give it a go  
Just popping round neighbours for a De caff coffee....and she always has chocolate. 
love Ali xxxxxxx  [br]: 30/08/06, 17:07Ahhhhh....she wants to come round here and i have no chocolate


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Emma  - you are a wonderful person. Wish I knew you properly.  In fact everyone on here is great  .

Thanks for keeping us entertained on here today Mr Wildcat.  I think you should be renamed Mr Shedcat.

Wildcat - I did have a budgie who I miss so much.  He died back in February.  He was such great company.  I want another but I know i'll get too attached again - soppy mare 

Af dance for you girls            that need it.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma,  

    

I know it is really sad sweetie, but you have to think of what is best for you and bubs and I am sure your two little beans have turned into little angels making sure it will work this time

Kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies thanks  

Ahhh budgie, hopefully you will have a baby very soon to get attached too, but if you feel like you do want another one go and buy one honey...we wouldnt be normal if we didnt get attached to our darling pets.
You should get wildcat to post her pic of her cat rasher with his hat on soooo cute


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW, I['ll get the shed ready for you, you can have the spare duvet to keep you warm and if you are a good boy I'll bring you cups of coffee from time to time!

Emma - hugs to you babe, lets hope you get your AF nice and quick so you can move on, I know it will make things easier for you once this nasty part is out of the way. You so deserve your dreams as you are such a wonderful person xxx

Budgie, if you want another little featherbaby then have one - we all need something to love that loves us back no matter what!

Alipali - get your friend to stop off on her way over and get you some choccie!  yes the cetrotide has to be taken at the same time each morning, they were very specific about this. I was told that if you take it at 8am then you MUST take it at 8am every day, you are not allowed to be late! You can go a little early but if you then went to 7.45 you have to stick to 7.45 from then on, so pick a time that is good for you so you know you won't miss it!

Minow, well done on the tax return - I so hate doing that. nasty tax man I want to poke him with a big stick, 2 years ago he took all our savings that we had set aside for IVF, I will never forgive him for that


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ali - the clinic were VERY strict about taking the injection at the same time every day. I think wildcat decided to do it at 7.30 because we knew we'd always be at home at that time, all we need at weekends is to set the alarm and it's only for 2 weeks so it's not really an issue.

We keep the cetrotide packs in the fridge then pull them out as we need them and retire back to bed to do the injections (it's more comfy and people walking past canlt see in the window...)

And now ... a poem ...

There was a young woman who lived in a *shoe*,
She had so many *shoes* that she didn't know what to do,
She put them in boxes all under the bed,
There was so little space her DH lived in the shed...

I just found the original and it's utterly horrible!!!! :

There was an old woman who lived in a shoe
She had so many children she didn't know what to do.
She gave them some broth without any bread,
Then whipped them all soundly
And put them to bed.

Ah well, work day's done, time to nip off home for broth and a whipping *sigh* (no smart comments please!!)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

kinky


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you devil  

Wildcat-not long until the horrible injections are over  then you will be on the 2ww before you know and a nice bfp to finish it off   and by the way you said you were slightly overweight earlier...WHERE!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

00 er - Mr W!!

Have a lovely evening everyone - time to go home now, might pop into Faith on the way - do you think they'll still be open!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Ladies

Fingersarecrossed-Think they would of closed by now  try tomorrow night late night shopping


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Night girls and guy.  Have a great evening.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

NITE NITE X


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nite girls - Faith won't be open now but it's sooooo close to the clinic that you can pop in whenever you go there


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr W- loved the poem...made me chuckle   
Thanks again for all the info...hope you don't mind me asking. 
Enjoy your evening ladies and gents......
Sounds like Faith is gonna be busy tomorrow...... 
love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all.

Ok everybody...Hold your breath....still no period!!!!! Whats going on? i feel like I daren't breathe. I know I'll probably come on tomorrow and this will all seem very very silly but....OMG!!!!

Let me take you through it. Period was due Monday night, Tuesday morning. So when I say its late, its not by very much at all at this stage. Having said that my cycle is 28 days to the second usually and because I've been losing weight in the last couple of months its been a tiny bit early. 27 instead of 28 days.this is all too much for me. I've been to the loo loads, have a headache, tired.....could it be? I think we all know that its basically impossible because of my husbands count but miracles do happen and it adds a bit of excitement doesn't it.

fingers crossed. i feel for you. I saw the news this morning about the weight thing and who would have thought it would make front page news in the Times. I think the word "prioritise" has been misunderstood by a lot of authorities. As someone said for some counties they give all the money to the young and in others you have to be nigh on to death to get a go at IVF. I think the important thing for you is not to get too bogged down by your weight or you'll never lose it epecially if its exasserbated by PCOS.

Dp any of you knowledgable ladies know whether 7564 for estradiol two days before egg collection sounds high. I'm still trying to sift through all my info from Hammersmith and I have a reading of 7564 and the words "abnormal result" next to it just before my collection. any ideas or comments welcome

Ps i too have a shoe fettish!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - are you planning on doing a test? OMG girl go pee on a stick NOW!!!!!!!!  I would have to put my mind at rest and do one right away!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho - this is definitely a pee on a stick situation!! Let us know the outcome....           

I try not to get bogged down by weight issues as otherwise I am fit and healthy, I think I was on a downer this morning because of it rearing it's ugly head again in the media and the fact that you get lots of unqualified people passing judgement on a situation that they have been fortunate enough not to experience. As soon as I got to work it was being discussed and general opinion was " well they have to make some rules and the money doesn't go far " - sure I understand that there are limited resources but would these people be saying the same things if it was them in that situation? A particularly horrible colleague even had the opinion " if people can't control their eating then they definitely couldn't control a baby"" .... WHHHHAAAAAATTTT!! How I avoided losing control of my temper I don't know!! 

Anyhow, feeling much better about things this evening because you are all lovely, wonderful people and have cheered me up no end....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - do you have any peesticks?  I bought some from ebay (20 for £7.95 so I have plenty for my next test day!!) so if you need one then you can have one of mine - I'm heading up to Reading (going to Makro) on Friday morning if you still need one by then let me know! We can perhaps meet somewhere (I won't make you do it right there, promise!)

For those of you who might need peesticks soon, just do a search for HCG on ebay and you will find them - they are only the strip ones but we are all experts at reading the results now so they should be easy - and they measure at 10mIU/ml too! so they are quite sensitive (better than high street brands).

As for this IVF thing in the news, I'd best not get started on that, I'm all hormonal right now and I'd get banned from here for using bad language!    I'm 32 and deemed too young for treatment. Any excuse...... The BBC site is just a shambles, they are only printing messages from people who seem to support this. It makes me want to scream.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

sho, keeping my fingers crossed for your bfp and sending you some    

sorry to moan when your all being so chirpy, but my mum has really upset me and was hoping you guys could tell me if im being silly and oversensitive. i saw one of my best friends the other day, she has a 4 month old babe. she is a wonderful lovely friend but since she got pg i have found it hard to be around her so ive seen less of her and used my studying as an excuse. now i have finished studying she understandably has asked to meet so ive seen a her a few times lately, which has been lovely but when ever i leave her i always spend a day or two   . which was why i stopped seeing her so much in the first place. anyway sorry im rambling to get to the point. most amazingly she told me the other day if it came to it she would be happy to be my surrogate. OMG. i couldnt belive it. i was in absolute amazement that she would do something so wondeful for me. she said she would need to speak to her dh etc and obviously its hypothetical but just the fact she said it i felt was amazing. also my sister and i have discussed her being my surrogate as a hypothetical for a while time now. my sis said she thinks she could be a surrogate for me but lots of reservations which is fine. anyway today i was discussing it with my mum and i said i thought it was amazing that my friend would do it for me, and it never occured to me that she would do soemthing so amazing for me. but i thought i would feel more jealous of my friend carrying my baby than my sister. mum said 'well nobody would want to carry YOUR baby'. well i was mortified. i bloody know that. why does she feel the need to rub it in. of course i know theyre not queing up wishing they could carry my baby, of course i know if either ever did it would be really hard for them and an amazing gift i could never repay. of course i bloody know that. but is it so awful to suggest i might feel sad and jealous that someone else was carrying my baby and not me. what do you think? im so upset and angry with her why did she have to say that. the last time i talked with her about the possibility of my sis being a surrogate she acted the same like to mention it would be hard for me in anyway was somehow suggesting that i wasnt grateful for what she may do for me.

am i being oversensitive? 

Lucy


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lucy I can't imagine anyone not being upset by a comment like that. It doesn't even sound thoughtless just positively nasty!

This is hardly the sort of offer your friend would have suggested lightly and how incredibly kind of her. even if it goes no further you sound as though you've got a great mate there

Sending big hugs

Sarah x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Lucy you poor love. I don't know your mother and whether she meant to be so cruel or whether it was just a stupid comment with no thought behind it. The thing is though that you obviously have a wonderful friend and sister that they should even consider doing this for you (even if hypathetical). I too have a wonderful friend who agreed with her husband that if I needed it she would donate her eggs for me. I don't need it and anyway she would be too old to be an egg donar but what a very special friend she is to even consider it. I have another lovely friend who plays the lottery every week in the hope that she may win enough to pay for our treatment, however unlikely it may be it is the only thing she can do to help. we are so lucky to have such special friends aren't we.

Off to Guildford on trouser shopping expadition. i now only have the one new pair that fit and I've spilt red berry juice on them! and am heading off later for the weekend for work so have to buy another pair. Silly really to only have one pair that fit - means getting quite chilly on spending day in pjs if I want to wash them!!!

Hope you all have lovely days and any news on our pee stick girl yet? Miracles do happen you know so never give up the dream Sho!

lol 
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lucy it sounds to me that your Mum is in the same insensitive cuckoo land as my step father, I wouldn't listen to anything she says of course you would have feelings and find things difficult to have someone else carry your child what human wouldn't you rant as much as you need to on here and stay away from your mum for a few days thats what I have to do with mine and step dad luckily they live in spain so its a bit easier and I let the answer phone pick up calls.

Dont forget we are all here for you and it sounds like you have a lovely friend and sister too

Ktx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Lucy   please dont forget that most people cannot even begin to understand what it's like to be in our situation and that's why they say stupid things like that. That is an amazingly generous offer of your friend (and your sister) so try to concentrate on that fact rather than what your mum said. My mum quite often says insensitive things like "I will never understand how you feel cos I've never had trouble conceiving, happened straight away for me both times and I don't understand where your problems come from, not from me anyway" (she feels the need to repeat this again and again) and so I don't really talk to her about my struggles anymore.

Perhaps you could open up more to your friend now?

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Families Eh!!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello girls

Family can be a nightmare.  Having lots of trouble with mine at the moment and its really getting me down.  You are so lucky Luc to have such a great sister and friend, just keep on that thought 

Well I have just come back from a trip down the drs to see a nurse for my yearly blood tests.  Told her that I hadn't been sleeping with the milkman but the clinic have to have them.  She showed me a photo of her kids.  Triplets, first go at ivf.  Which was lovely until she told me that if this time doesn't work I should give up.  Theres nothing like a trip down your local gps to make you feel suicidal  

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What an insensitive nurse how dare she say something like that


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks girls your all soo lovely, 

I'm gonna try and forget about it today. I have been dwelling on it for a whole night now and i think thats enuf. 

nibbles, i think your tacitc sounds very sensible, i think im just going to avoid discussing it with her from now on. how are you coping hun? havent chatted to you for a while. are you starting tx after xmas? 

minow, hope you have a good day shopping. im dead impressed with your dieting success. must be fab to be buyin new clothes. 

kt, if its ok i might send my mum to live with your step father in spain. maybe they can insult each other all day   that wasy we wont have to hear it. 

budgie, how insenstive how can somoen who has been thru this say that. at least people who havent have an excuse of not understanding. she doesnt deserve those triplets  . you wont give up and you will be a mummy and when you are you can take your little one to show her. 

Lucy


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I thought she would understand if shes been in the same situation.  She was just lucky that it worked first time.  Mind you she was the same nurse who two years ago told me that because I had endo I had no chance.  Surpose I should be grateful she didn't tell me to give up now 

I must be getting better at handling these things though cos before I would have got really upset, now I just think typical!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lucy good idea !!! They need to think before they stick there size 10's in full force.

Budgie well dont for not socking her one, she really needs to learn some Tact especially as she has been through it herself --- Silly Cow!!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanx Ktx and Luc, you have made me laugh about it all, feel much better.  [br]: 31/08/06, 11:35Hopefully will get my test results back soon so I can get them to Woking asap. Don't want to have to pay to get them done quicker there.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Luc and Budgie, dont let them grind you down, some people huh  how very rude of that nurse did you say anything back to her?? silly old cow

It took me ages to read all the drama from yesterday, shoe shopping my fav!!! I think the reason shoe shopping is sooo great is because shoes always look great on me! whereas clothes can have a rather depressing effect  

Alipali you lucky girl doing this fast track IVF like wildcat, why dont they whizz us all through 

I had my baseline scan yesterday and all was well, nice thin lining and clear ovaries so have started my Progynova tablets last night!!

Cant wait to wake our   now!!

Love to all of you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How exciting gill it wont be long now at all...... BFP's all the way this time.........


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Well done Gill, well on the way to success now


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks girls!! 

Its working  Its working  Its working 

I do love this site  I reckon if I had the knowledge and support that I have now! It so wouldnt have taken us 8years to reach this point, I just think about all the tears Ive shed over the years when the witch arrived without fail month after month what a waste of time and energy! 

Its great to be pro-active, we are going all to be great parents!!! 

Gill xxxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Budgie and Luc * - Don't let the Buggers let you down. I know it is hard sometimes not to throttle people with their insensitive comments but remember how strong you are.
*Gill * - Glad that your baseline went well and you can now start the Progynova. It won't be long till you meet you 
Hey *Nibbles* - great to see you back on the board a bit more regularly
*Minnow* - Hope the Trouser shopping was a success
*Sho* - any news for us .... did you pee on that stick?? 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies - did anyone else go in for scans yesterday

Jules xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy where are you hunny you havent been on here since Monday??

Hope you are ok sweetie

ktx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi All

Emma -  for Monday. I know it is a hard decision to make but it will allow you to move on. Once you recover physically you will be able to begin to heal emotionally. I'll be thinking of you on Monday. 

Glad I missed the shoes coversation - Dh already thinks I'm obsessed 

Well I'm at the MILs in bed still. Have horrid stomach ache and trying to relax in the hope it will go away. Stopped feeling sicky a few days ago - now just lightheaded and dizzy.  Just hope the scan on Tuesday brings a bit of reasurrance.... 

Beaker


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Beaker glad you are at MIL rather than the hotel, hope you feel better real soon hunny


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Busy at work today so not having much chance to post, just wanted to say Luc and Budgie please ignore those that have made the horrible comments.. difficult to do I know,when it's your mum involved or someone who has been through IF. 

My own mum has a habit of telling everyone about my IF. I said that I wouldn't tell her exact dates of my IVF tx because although I know she cares about me, I don't want the additional pressure of having to rehash everything every step of the way. However, I know she has told her best friend, my aunt and bizarrely most of the people she works with.She works in a dr's surgery and has even told one of her patients, I know because she text me for FF website details for this lady - now I don't mind giving her FF details but the fact remains why is she talking about my problems to all and sundry? I don't want to say anything to her because i don't want to hurt her feelings but it just makes me feel awful that all these people know about my tx and it makes me a bit superstitious. I know she cares and she will be the proudest grandma ever once I get pg but .... 

Sorrry for my mini rant ...


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello girlies

Well shopping was great success. 3 pairs of trousers! (no shoes though!) and I've got my friends little girl her bday pressy for November, started on the Christmas shopping and got my god son his bday pressy for next March!....well you've got to get these things when you see them!

Got to pack this afternoon and will be away 'till Monday with work. Working Friday, Saturday and Sunday! (I seem to have an upside down world to everyone else!)

Beaker - hope mil is looking after you well.
Gil - good news on the baseline....now lets get these BFPs coming through!
Luc & Budgie - Ignore the ignorant people...to do anything else would take effort on your part and they aren't worth it!

Hello everyone else, got to rescue my new clothes as Suki has just got into the bag with them and she is a very furry cat...so will my new clothes be now!
lol
Minow x

oh and Socks is now helping me type!...say hello SOcks....jhdasuewjdafbn....for any of you fluent in cat speak!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Lucy - I'm doing ok at the mo, planning FET sometime in January... can't really start any earlier now as I've got so many other things booked in!

I was in Bath yesterday for the first time and completely fell in love, what a beautiful city!!! Looked into rail links to London as soon as I got back, in case it was commutable distance we could move there and DH could commute to London and I could stay at home   
But it looks too far...shame!

On a different note, does anyone want to look after 2 gorgeous fluffy cat boys for two weeks in late Nov/early Dec by any chance They are lovely and well behaved and will sleep in your bed at night....any takers?!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles I would for you hunny, but I have 2 boy cats and 2 German Shepherds so they would probably be a bit bullied to be honest, and I would hate for them to get out and get lost.

If you get really stuck I know its another expense by Wey Farm kennels take in cats and they are really good they are on the road from Woking towards St Peters Hospital.

You lucky girl going on holiday though!!!

Ktx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nibbles - I love Bath too. Shame I need to work otherwise I'd be there in a jiffy


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah yes but I neeeeed a holiday, haven't been away with DH since December 2005! And now I can't waaaaaait


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Holiday - whats one of those then


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know, I had nearly forgotten, but they tell me you don't have to work for a few days and can concentrate on eating and sleeping - sounds good to me


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ooooohhhh - like a weekend? I gerrit!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

We went to Cancun for Christmas last year but havent been away since - apart from a couple of nights camping with the dogs, and hopefully we wont be going anytime soon as hopefully we get a BFP, but if a BFN dares to show itself this time I can guarantee I am on the next flight out of here and back to Cancun it was amazing!!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Nibbles: I spent six months in Bath (and met wildcat) and totally loved the place, sadly it is too far and too flippin expensive to commute or I'd be there in a flash!

fingersarecrossed: parents have a habit of putting their feet in it, whether it's good or bad. My mum waited my brother and his wife were tucking into cream cakes before announcing the results of my motility test - my brother was not best impressed 

Minow: we have a 14 year old female cat called Squeaker who doesn't type but is incredibly chatty - she has something like 30 different sounds which mean different things, over the last couple of years we've managed to understand a couple of them (mostly "hungry", "thirsty", "let me out to pee" and "cuddle please") but I'd love to know what the rest are ...  

KTx - I already agreed with wildcat that a BFN this time will result in a Big Fat Trip to Jamaica...


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi guys.

Just popping in to saya great big hello!

Love

Bendybird.

p.s i need a holiday too!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I've been thinking about something lately - in the past (pre-ICSI) my cycles were short usually 22-26 days and I could only rarely feel when I was ovulating. But now I ovulate on day 14 and my periods start on day 27-28, every month, like clockwork. Why's that?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

god if only Nibbles, unfortunatly mine vary from anything from 35 days to 44 I wish they were alot shorter then I could start alot sooner!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

MR W     - your poor brother - it's enough to put you off cream cakes for life!!

Can't wait for my holiday - the plan is to relax and forget IF for a week prior to starting tx. Blue skies, clear water and golden sand mmmmmmmmmm... oh and DH too!!

I've too have furbabies ... stan and ollie .. they are 10 months old and mummies little soldiers!! Love 'em to bits apart from when they systematically take apart my house!!! Nibbles i would look after them but my 2 are verrrryyyyy territorial.

Beaker - feel better soon hon....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Fingers can I ask why you are due to take Provera?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Kt, I can sympathise with that but it's not good to have short cycles either (according to Mr R) as it affects fertility in some way... 
But I wonder why my cycles have changed so much? What is going on inside my body  
Although in this case it's good, I suppose


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its never right is it too short cycles too long cycles - I would be quite happy once I get a child to have the whols lot whipped away so I dont have to worry about them again!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - taking the Provera to give me a bleed as I do not have AF on regular basis. Last one was beginning of June (no I'm not pg!!), once you finish the Provera I should bleed and they then take my day 21 from 1st day of bleed... can't be straightforward can I!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Nibbles I would love to look after you fluffy ones but sadly i don't think it would be fair on mine or yours!

Mr W - both my cats a vocal, Suki has never developed a grown up noise and still sounds like a kitten but Socks chats away a lot and I deffinately recognise some of the sounds. My dh laughes as I reason with Socks...generally about him not able to go out at that moment (they are house cats who go out on little harnesses and long leads....very cute!) or that it isn't time to eat yet...the thing is Socks sits and listens to me and then often stops that particular noise and settles down or changes plans and starts playing! I do reason in human language though not cat speak but we often mimick the sounds they are making and they seem to like it.....anybody who heard would have hysterics I'm sure.

Nibbles it does appear that going through all this can affect future cycles...if you think about it our bodies do get mucked around with quite a lot. What I find strange is that no matter what they seem to throw at mine it stays the same.

Now holidays - oh don't get me started! Every one else always seems to be going on holiday. DH and I will have had 1 week holiday this year and it looks like that will be it. It was lovely but 1 week in a whole year isn't really enough is it?! We don't even really get weekends like normal people as I tend to work weekends.I'm even working boxing day and new years eve this year so will only really get Christmas day off!  

Musn't really complain though as it's better to have work than not. I'd hate it if noone ever wanted me.

Should really get on with what I came up here to do...sort out the vegie order for Monday but I seem to have got sidetracked!
lol
minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi all

I dont have much time to chat, as I've just got in from a photoshoot (work - me the photographer) and I'm now off out again.

Sho - have you peed on a stick yet?

Nibbles - We can't take your furbabies in as our 3 mogs would not be best pleased, but as I only live up the road, I'd be more than happy to pop round and feed them every day for you - do they have a cat flap?  Oh I'd also give them some love while you are away! Let me know if I can be of help, I know how hard it is when you need to go away and you have cats...

Beaker - glad to hear you are not in a stinky hotel, I hope your house is drying out


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Fingers Oh I see, I had heard that is was not meant to be taken if you were pregnant as it can be harmful to the baby and I couldnt then work out why you would have it for IVF but it all makes sense now!!!

Bendy glad to see you are still here and alive Hope you are all ok and not hating being back at work too much

I have an evening in front of the box planned tonight as other half still away, so taped a couple of films off sky last night but no idea what they are like but at least it will help pass the time

Kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Nibbles-Sorry honey i have 3 cats and they would not be happy   wildcat thats a lovely thing to do 

Beaker-Hope you start feeling better soon, im sure everything will be fine at the scan 

Bendy-How was work i bet it didnt take long for you to get into the swing of things 

Sho-Have you done the test yet?? keeping everything crossed 

Hi to everyone else
Emmaxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nibbles...My two boys would not be happy with feline friends in the house (TWO LITTLE DOGS)
Had a funny incident at work today, I work in a home for people with dementia and we had a pat dog in today (lovely doggie for the residents to play with), well I was there stroking the dog and as the dog is a girl, I happened to say to the owner that my two boys would love her and the little one (meaning my little dog) would be straight there sniffering her bottom ( thats the pat dog) well I nearly died laughing when she said, yes I know what you mean my two grandsons are always doing naughty things. The poor women she though I was talking about two little boys, not dogs.
Well it made my day.

Hope eveyone is well

Love Myra


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra     that is so funny, you made my day!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone!!!! 

Back from very hot and sunny Lisbon! Got lots of catching up to do with all the posts, back on again tomorrow.

*KTx * - I am really sad that I am not reading about your BFP  Sending you big hugs  

*Hatster* - I have sent you a PM re acu numbers. Hope they are useful.

Hello to everyone else! See you tomorrow.

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

barney bear - welcome back, hope you had a nice relaxing break and are refreshed and ready for tx to begin again...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hatster - I posted a reply to your other thread - I hope this helps


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all

Thats Barney bear, starting to get back on the old rollercoaster still very bitter and angry but getting over it the best I can, we haven't given up hope yet.

I am going to have to try and get my animal pics on here for some reason they are all to big files but will try again today

Lets hope its a happy friday for all

ktx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Had a great time in Lisbon thanks - nice food, wine, lots of sunshine but boy is it hilly!!  My legs are still recovering from all the steps/v steep hills. DH likes to walk everywhere but even he admitted defeat and for the final day we got taxis if we were covering any distance. 

In the process of getting the PCT funding sorted out (well hopefully!) It would be sooooooo good if it is in place for next cycle. Fingers and toes crossed! If not then we might have to wait til after Xmas for #2 attempt . DH has got major work stuff at the end of Nov and then I know that Woking close a bit over Xmas and we usually go away to family then anyway. Really hoping it is this month that we get started, there has been so much waiting already.

*KTx* - I can totally relate to the bitter and angry feelings you are having. A BFN really takes it out of you. It does get better tho as your bady returns to normal and you start thinking about trying again.

Let's spread that happy Friday feeling     I am trying not to think about going back to work next week  and am going to enjoy today, Saturday and Sunday with DH.

bb xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Fingersarecrossed-Ahhhh stan and ollie look so lovely ahhhh there soooo tiny 

Barney-Glad you had a nice time in Lisbon, were looking to go away for a few days end of sept think we both need after the rollercoaster last few months  then i can come back tanned and refreshed to start again. re the pct keep bugging them and dont stop till they sort this out  


Hi to everyone else


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quick question. Has anyone requested that the Nuffield do some of those blood tests that check for immue probs before they were offered them? I was wondering whether to ask. As we are so far unexplained, if the tests show something then that could be treated and then we stand a much better chance of a postive outcome from our next attempt? Is there a reason why they don't do the tests before 3 BFNs or 3 m/c s?

Thanks girls (and Mr W!!)[br]: 1/09/06, 10:52Hello Emma

Hope you are doing OK 

If you are looking to go away for a weekend somewhere warm I would personally recommend Barcelona. We went last Oct and it was wonderful! Would love to go back sometime soon.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Im asking Mr r next friday as i have lost 5 bubs now although only 2 m/c but im sure they wont split hairs, but if nothing is found when they look at bubs on monday then will not bother asking, have asked Epsom to test bubs for any chromosone probs just to rule out anything which could risk anything happening again but Luc had them done so worth asking 
Thinking of a beach holiday maybe Majorca so can chill would like to do Barcelona another time though


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - thanks, Stan and Ollie were tiny and are now more like teenage delinquents, growing by the minute eating us out of house and home and they answer back!! Just waiting for them to start misbehaving behind the bike sheds!! Good practise I s'pose!!   
A holiday sounds like a great idea, just what you need to recharge your batteries. Sounds like you'll be away at similar time to me, I'll think of you from my sunlounger...

Barneybear - can't do any harm to ask about the tests, good luck with the funding... 

Morning everyone else. Glad it's Friday, is it me or has this week reaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllly dragged?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllyyyyyyyyy dragged

I have just booked a nice resturant for my hubby to take me out for a belated birthday meal after last weekend being a ****ty weekend and have a party on Saturday night so looks like the weekend will fly by and it wont be long until we are back at work again, but the quicker the clock ticks the quicker we can start treatment again [br]: 1/09/06, 12:05I have managed to get a picture of my youngest fur baby on board everyone meet Alfie he is just over 2 and a half and currently weight 8st 7lbs !!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-He is lovely bless him, i grew up with german shepards and had an ex police dog he was massive, when i was a baby he used to sit next to me and if anyone used to try and touch me he would put his big paw on there hand and push it away, also used to pick me up by my nappies when i was 18 mths and carry me back upstairs, so my mum used to tell me . very intelligent dogs


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I WANT A FUR BABY...................    

When we moved into our house 4 years ago I got a little black ball of fluff called "Alfie" but DH was allergic and swelled up badly he had lips like Pete Burns , at one point he was on 10 steriods a day because he reacted so dramactically!!

So sadly   "Alfie" had to go and live at my sisters, I have never cried so much, I just wanted something to love and look after (apart from DH you understand!).

And then even more sadly "Alfie" was run over about 2 weeks later, we had a fireworks party in his honour with my gutted nephews and planted a rosebush in the garden!

Ive just read that back "what a tragic tale!" 


Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-why do you send d/h to an allergy testing clinic, think they have one in Banstead in surrey but there should be one nearer you, as my friends brother had an allergy to cats and he was given homeopathic tabs and he has never had an allergic reaction since  worth a try then you can have your furbabies


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

I totally agree that this week has dragged on. I can't wait for it to be 5.00 and the WEEKEND STARTS.

KT - Enjoy a slap up dinner tonight and a nice bottle of wine - you deserve it.

Barney - I am glad you had a nice time in Lisbon even if you do need another break now to get over all that walking! I totally agree with Emma that you should keep hounding the PCT. If you feel that you would like the immune tests, then talk to Woking about it. As the saying goes "if you don't ask you don't get"

Emma - Keep thinking about that holiday - a nice sunny break will do you the world of good.

Wildcat - on your ticker it says 7 days till egg collection. This time next week then .... How are you feeling with the injections - I guess it all feels a bit fast after the long protocol you did before. You will be on the 2WW before you know it.   

Gill - Poor Alfie  . Allergy tests for your DH sound like a good idea. 

Now it is September I can officially say "I am starting treatment again this month". How cool is that!!

What is everyone else up to this weekend? 
I have an AGM tonight for our Ten-Pin Bowling league. The meeting is a bit dull but have to go, but will then be able to have a couple of drinks after and catch up with my friends. Tomorrow my best friend is coming over and we are going out for a yummy Chinese. Sunday will be a bit of housework I think, and a nice snuggle up on the sofa with a nice Sunday afternoon film.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-That flown hasnt it not long till you start and hoping that this time it works


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

He did get tested and it was "alfie" however they did say it could just be "alfie" and not all cats because he was long haired, but they did recommend not having another cat as his face swelled it could make his tongue swell too which is bad news! (DH that is! )

I bought a special non allergy hoover and hoovered twice daily, bathed poor old alfie  weekly with this special stuff which is supposed to keep the spores away which float into the air when the cat washes itsself, its was a very stressy time and I sooo wouldnt want to go through that again!! 

Hey ho!
hope you are all looking forward to the weekend, we are hoping to go away in November, all this holiday talk has given me the travel bug


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Gill, try homeopathic tx as this helped my friends brother it cured him


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules, what a busy weekend you have well done with starting this month, its exciting to be able to say that again isn't it.

Gill you could have a valderamma (not sure how its spelt) but they are lovely dogs that's hairs like eyelash hair and therefore are suitable for people with allergies, they are very pretty dogs too. poor Alfie though, I have been fairly lucky I haven't lost a cat yet apart from one that has moved in up the road as the women feeds him mussells!!

I will try and change the photos so you can see my other **'s 

ktx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Emma and KT!! but Ill wait now for my baby!! I have been listening to my prepare to concieve hypnotherapy CD this morning   

Just a quick question maybe ill post this on the FET thread too, I started my progynova on wed night and both Thurs and today Ive had a really bad upset tummy, I dont know if its the drugs or a bug, I dont feel ill in myself.

The leaflet doesnt list it in the side effects!!

When I asked the nurse at woking on wed if I would feel grotty on the progynove she said if anything I would feel better now the DR had stopped!

Gill


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am not sure I am afraid give the clinic a buzz I am sure they will be able to tell you


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma,

Just want to say I will be thinking about you lots on Monday, it will be a horrible day for you but once you get through the day you will be able to look forward. xx

Lots of love to the rest of you. xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

While Beaker isn't around as frequently, I have found an old list, and I have updated it as best I can. If there is anything that needs amending, then let me know. Beaker/Alisha if you want this job back just shout - but it it really useful to have a list as a reminder for us all. Jules xxxx

*Waiting to start treatment*
Luc D/R 3rd Sept 
AliPali Oct 
Fingersarecrossed 
BarneyBear 29 Sept 
HopeSpringEternal (FET) Sept 
Jules77 DR 25th Sept (Approx) 
NVH (FET) Oct 
Nibbles 
Budgie 
Myra 
Sarah38 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept (approx) 
Emma79 (FET) 
BendyBird (FET) 
KTx Oct  
Sho28 

*D/Ring*
Gill5164 13 Aug (FET) 
Minow D/R 30th Aug 

*Stimming*

Wildcat & MrWildcat . E/C 8th September 

*E/C - 2ww*

*Beans on Board*
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Emma79 -  
Beaker - EDD 6/4/07 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - Alfie and Tiny are gorgeous. So many Alfies floating round this board, I had a cat called Alfie (and his brother Bert) before we got Stan and Ollie. Enjoy your belated birthday meal.

Gill - sorry to hear of DH's allergy, you can be honorary godmum to Stan and Ollie if you like!!

Jules - lucky you finishing at 5, I officially finish at 530 but usually later! Anyway not much planned for this weekend am saving my energy for lusting at Robbie concert in 2 weeks time!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks fingersarecrossed I accept the responsilbility happily 

KT- have a yummy dinner later you deserve it my love, have a drink for me

Jules- sorry to be a pain can you put me in the Stimming section please

Love to you all
Gill


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks fingers, I have 2 cats to Gizmo who is 12yr old tabby and Pepsi a 4 year old black and white, but havent got pictures on my computer at the moment will sort some out over the weekend, we also have 10 year old Jasper too but he only comes home once every 3 or 4 months as stays with the neighbour   we also had Maddy another cat who we had to donate to an old neighbour when we moved as she used to visit her every day when her husband died as Maddy enjoyed piece and quite rather than our puppy running around trying to play


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gill - Stan and Ollie send their godmum lots of love and miaows    and lots and lots of babydust 

Jules - I start d/regging about 10th oct depending on when  shows her face[br]: 1/09/06, 14:10Ktx - blimey what a menagerie!!  I love pets, they are just fantastic ... would like a dog but dh says no  besides I'm out all day so not really fair on a dog, maybe when I give up work to have a baby ....


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just lost my post 

Afternoon ladies  hope you're having a nice friday

I've been reading some other threads like you do . .and its dawned on me that my local hospital were going to do a lap and dye (think that was it- where they look at your tubes) because it was taking months for them to do anything I moved on to woking and presumed woking were going to do that. but in the excitement of it all I forgot to ask. I had really painful ovulation (i think) last summer, so I've got myself a bit worried.
*How many of you ladies have had these tests before starting ivf icsi?*
 Alisha xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Alisha,

I imagine the lap and dye would still be done by your local hosp, unless you particularly want to pay for it. It's worth checking with Woking if they would recommend getting this done, it makes sense to me that you would have it done prior to treatment as the recommendation for tx might be different depending on results. I've had a couple of laps on NHS and as far as I know my only prob is PCOS..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Tiny is beautiful too 9.5stone blimey what a whopper 


Alisha-I agree with fingersarecrossed ring woking and check 

Gill-Like kate says honey call woking, i know cyclogest gave me a bad tummy every morning  

Jules-im Emma74   where is beaker hope she is ok, i know she had a stomach ache the other day hope she is better


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Sorry i havent ben on here that much, just needed some time away from it all.  Work has been a nightmare, so much to catch up on and im just so busy and once im home i go to bed ......  im such a winger!

There is soooo many of us waiting to star tx, when Kt and i were going through it we were so quiet on here. 

Em and Kt i hope we'll be cycle buddies, that would be great!  

No personals really today as im of out tonight with the girls so need to go have a bath and put my lovely new hair extensions in and get them curly and beautiful!!  Lets hope it doesnt rain!

You guys all seem to have fur babies........i havent any-cats are cute bt bring dead thikngs in and dogs smell and are hairy and dribbly! They all seem lovely tho!  I just have my happy little pretend cat with the CHEESY smile!

Love to you all,
will write more tomo.

Bendybird.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hiya all

I'm here - stomach ache has gone  big poo cured it! 

Still on a dodgy dial u so will post more when I'm back at home. Hugs and kisses to you all
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-  missed you honey you always make me   like the comments about the dogs and cats 
make sure you have a good time out tonight 

Beaker-Glad tummy is better


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Will try to .......cant bring my self to drink yet as i just keep thinknin i should be preg.......think i just need to do it and get over it.

My nails are so long..........fasle of course that i cant type!!

Hope your doing better Em, 
Love B.x[br]: 1/09/06, 16:15Emm you mentioned the word whopper and now all i can think of is a burger king whopper with chesse......yum.....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello ladies

I just got back from my frst scan as I've been on stimms for a week now!!! My lining is a lovely 7.8mm and I have 9 follies growing of different sizes, I don't have the details to hand as I left that in my handbag which is in the kitchen and I'm too lazy to go and get it now!

Have a great night out tonight Bendy - please have a large vodka for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Well done all sounds   keeping everything crossed for you 

Bendy-Get yourself a burger king honey  also just drink and make the most of it honey other wise you will get down and your too young not to enjoy yourself


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

wildcat - well done on lining and follies   

Bendy - MMMMmmm Burger King... used to like their mushroom double swiss, haven't been to BK in years though so god knows if they still do it... Have a bk and a double voddie and enjoy ... just don't lose a nail in your burger!! 

Beaker - glad you are feeling better  

Nearly 530 ......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

fingers-Cant get over stan and olly, the grey one looks like a furry little gremlin (when they are cute) not when they turn into the horrible ones


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello girls (and boys and furry ones!)

Spent the whole day rehearsing and have a concert tonight so just nipped up to the puter to say hello.
Sorry to say that I am becoming hormonally challenged....far more than I ever did on the injections...this sniffing stuff is horrid!
Managed to upset dh this morning so he walked out of the room and then i couldn't stop crying. Feel so angry with myself most of the time and every little thing is annoying me.      
Will be so glad when i get to start stimming again...hope it helps!

Had better go as need to practise a little and then gota eat and get ready.
sorry for no personals
lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello ladies

Have just been catching up on todays chat.  Lots of positive vibes today.  I hope the rest of the year is going to be great for us all. 

Well done on the scan Wildcat. 

Hope you have a great evening Bendy - ENJOY.

Sorry that you haven't had a great day Minow, hopefully the weekend will be a good one   good luck for tonight

Hello to everyone else .  Still keep thinking about those furbabies - i feel a trip to the petshop coming on.................either that or a furby from argos  - desperate times and all that


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Night Ladies,

I am off now so will wish you all a lovely weekend.

Wildcat - well done on your scan. 
Bendy - Definatley have a drink and let your hair down.
Minnow - good luck with your concert.

byeeeeeeee

Jules xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - Stan has grown into those ears now!! Will try to post a more updated pic at weekend.....

Minow -   those hormonal surges will be worth it , just give DH a Big   I'm sure he understands... 

Will pop in over weekend at some point, hope you all have a good one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a good weekend ladies 


Budgie-Go on get yourself a cat or something over the weekend


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat, well done hunny they sound pretty good and the lining is great to, this short cycle lark sounds great might call and get my follow up appointment and see if I can short cycle the normal seems so long now...... Have a great weekend and keep those follies growing nicely (how many menopur are you on?)

Bendy glad to see you are still with us, have a gerat time tonight and have a drink and let your hair down dont forget as soon as we start Dr etc we have about 11 months with no drinking so enjoy it while you can

Have a great weekend everyone 

Speak Monday

Love

Ktx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just turning off laptop. forgot i left it on......started on the wine already so its going to be a messy night 

 

Will have some doubles for you all!!

Love, 

Bendybird.xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just caught up on all the posts from yesterday and all is sounding well with you girls. 
I can't believe so many of you have pets.....my DH hates animals so no pets for me. All your photos are so cute.
Barney- glad you had a great time in Lisbon, i bet your raring to start again. I am hoping to start in a couple of weeks. Hope AF arrives on time
Emma - thinking of you tomorrow 
Wildcat - lining and follies sound great, is it any improvement on your last cycle, I am hoping I get a few more follies this time.
Bendy - have a great night
Minow- hope your concert goes well.....have you packed your wellies  
Gill- good luck with the stimming- when is your first scan
Beaker - hope your feeling better
Hope everyone has a great weekend. Weather permitting me and DH are off to Kempton racing tomorrow and then to a friends party in the evening...will have a drink or two or three.
Love to you all
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!!

Sorry to keep you waiting. You can all breate out. Period showed up very late Wednesday night. if you want a period out there all you have to do is think there might be a possibility that you  are pregnant, and she'll show right up.

I have to say that this is the third time in the two and a half years when I really thought I might be. My cycles are really regular, 28 days without fail. Because I've been losing weight the last few 2/3 months they've been 27 so I was expecting her to show up a bit early. I had had warning period pains about 5 days before she was due which I thought might have been implantation pains. I had headaches, weeing all the time, my temperature stayed up for ages as well. I do think something happened, even if it was just conception and know implantation. As we all know, we're all so in tune with our bodies that we notice when somethings different.

Emma, like you I think I may a chromosomal issue...perhaps. I read somewhere that when I man has quite a low count, that it can mean bad quality as well and that chromosomal defects are likely, hence IVF not neccesarily working. I don't know about all that because we have always had brilliant quality embryos. surely you wouldn't get that if the sperm was not up to much. I don't know, but like I say, I think there have been a small handful of occasions when I might have been pregnant but for whatever reason it hasn't lasted, when you factor in the IVF failures I think there may be a problem we haven't found yet.

I hope you're doing well on your cycle Wildcat. My fingers are well and truly crossed for you two. thanks for the offer of your sticks. I have my own from an internet company where I get my preseed!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Sho.....i was hoping for some good      news. Have u got a date yet to see Mr R, i notice you have lots of frosties......how lucky. Will you be having a FET. I know exactly what you mean about noticing different signs during your cycle. I was convinced it had worked and then suddenly in the middle of the night, with no symptoms my period started, lasted 2 days and then stopped. That never happens. Like you i am convinced i have been pregnant before but because i have underactive thyroid i am prone to early miscarriages. As you say we know our bodies so well.
Hope all goes well for you next time
love Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi Ali

I don't really know whether I 'll be using my frozen ones any time soon. They are currently at Hammersmith and I don't know how you go about moving them etc. They range from 7 cells to 4 all grade 2 so they aren't too bad really I could use them I suppose.

My appointment is in Nov with Mr R. I'll be interested to see how he wants to proceed. I'm hoping it will be very different to how it has been with Hammersmith otherwise I'll just assume it won't work if that makes sense. Either way, I'm pretty sure this will be the last go. Fresh go anyway. I've had enough. Plus I went camping with some friends and their 18 month old, and it nearly put me off children altogether 

are you currently in treatment? How's it going if you are?[br]: 1/09/06, 19:23Sprry Ali just seen that your about to start your cycle. I've never experienced a short cycle. Is it much different?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Sho,
My friend had IVF at Hammersmith and she is pregnant with twins on her second attempt.....so lucky.. she has really bad PCOS. I contemplated going there but i am a bit of a scaredy at driving into London and i had heard parking is a right nightmare. Also my friend said they aren't that friendly there and she did have a few problems with communication.
Woking though is Lovely and my mum just lives up the road in Addlestone so she comes with me to scans when DH can't make it.
I am hoping to start on a short cycle as soon as AF arrives which is in 2 weeks time. This will be our fourth attempt although i tend not to count the abandoned cycle as we didn't even get to EC, so third  
How many attempts have you had?
Your camping trip sounds fun...... my DH got into that program 'driving mum and dad mad' i really thought he was going to to change his mind about having kids....the kids were awful.
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha ha

this little girl is lovely really, she's really forwad for her age, but she's very demanding and I really want a baby like my sisters, who'll sit still, smile, make girgling noises and be lovely in general. I hope you know I'm joking!!

I though Hammersmith was good at first. I've recently got my notes from them and have ended up being quite disturbed by some of the things I'm reading. I didn't like the way your cycle has to fit in around them rather than the other way around. I found the nurses excellent, but some of the doctors were a  right pain. I didn't see my consultant at all during the cycle, only between. A lot of my questions during cycles were never answered which bothers me


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh dear...doesn't sound very good. Have you visited Woking yet? The nurses are lovely, Mr R answers all your questions but you only see him at EC and ET and any Consultations and he is also lovely. Hospital is small and friendly and it is easy to get to and you can always get parked,,,,so stress free.
I knew you were joking!!!!! My neice is two and sometimes she can be a right  
but most of the time she is an angel  
Have a lovely evening, just ordered an Indian.....I am so hungry.
Love Ali xxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes Ali I am familiar with the top of Mr riddle's head, he is my gynaecologist. I see him at Frimley hospital every now and again. I haven't seen him for a while though so I'll be interested to see if he has developed any pattern baldness since I saw him last


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

@ mr R's top of head. I was under him at Frimley as well, but only ever saw mr Moustafa (sp) who unfortunately Dh couldn't understand. I always ended up playing interpreter....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Im jealous could of murdered a curry  had chinese instead  have a good day at kempton tomorrow 


Sho-So sorry honey its always the way though  

I love Mr R im sooooo excited that im going to see him friday, beaker has he got a bald patch i never saw it thought he had a thick head of hair  im going to poach him and get him to work at Epsom, i think you lot have had Mr R's company for too long


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66764.new#new


----------

